# Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/ TNT



## BG7

<CENTER>
<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a77/cbulla21/redhotplayoffs.jpg">

Hurricane Gordon: The Eye of the Storm

<img src="http://www.cec-waterjet.com/Resilient/Vinyl/images/resiliant07.jpg" height="120" width="120"> vs. <img src="http://www.clevelander.com/images/heat-logo.gif" height="120" width="120">

<b>Chicago Bulls (41-42) (20-22 on road) @ Miami Heat (53-30) (32-10 @ home)</b>

<img src="http://www.soulofamerica.com/images/photosfl/miami/AmAirlinesArena.jpg">
<b>American Airlines Arena, Miami, FL. April 24th, 2006 7pm CT/8pm ET</b>

<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a77/cbulla21/startinglineup.jpg">

<B>Series</B>
Game 1: Miami
Game 2: To Be Decided


----------



## step

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 8:00 P.M. CST TNT 4-24-06*

You broke the forum sloth!

I'm expecting Haslem to be suspended a game or two, maybe they might shift Walker over.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 8:00 P.M. CST TNT 4-24-06*

nice graphic sloth! i love that bull logo you made! (no, really, i do!)

fyi - i corrected the start time. it's 7pm central and 8pm eastern.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 8:00 P.M. CST TNT 4-2*



step said:


> You broke the forum sloth!
> 
> I'm expecting Haslem to be suspended a game or two, maybe they might shift Walker over.


For some reason, everytime I make a table, it breaks the forum! So I just did a prt scrn and made it into an image.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I'm usually one of the more pessimistic sports fans out there...

We will win this one, the D will show up.

Bulls 101
Heat 94


----------



## nanokooshball

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

BULLS - 97
Heat - 92

Down to the wire thriller

Luol Deng shows up with 16 & 8 and Gordon rings it up for 24pts on 50% shooting


----------



## LegoHat

I'm loving the Jason Williams picture! :rofl:

I'm optimistic about this game, we need to contain Shaq better. I know it's easier said than done, but I believe it's possible for us. 

Bulls 94

Heat 89


----------



## ndistops

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I expect another classic. Point of fact, I expect every game in this series to go down to the wire. I hope Ben brings his 3-point gun again, because he'll be the key to victory once again.

(And Skiles - I think we can officially say he knows how to play as a starter. :biggrin: )


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

The Bulls need to have one guard running to the backcourt after every long distance shot; it made me sick watching the Heat convert a couple easy fastbreak points on Bulls misses. There was one after Deng jacked up a foolish three and Antoine Walker ran out and got an easy layup. Plays like that should never happen on the Bulls.

Anyway, I expect another tight game, but a Bulls win as a result.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

haha...i like the banner....that looks like something I would make on photoshop, no skills, all hatred!


----------



## jordanwasprettygood

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I say...Bulls 101 Heat 98

And sloth what is "Redte Hot?" An extreme tea? Is it the secret elixir that keeps Noc going?



just kidding man, I like the banner, I couldn't even draw that X over Payton...no mouse skills


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> I say...Bulls 101 Heat 98
> 
> And sloth what is "Redte Hot?" An extreme tea? Is it the secret elixir that keeps Noc going?
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding man, I like the banner, I couldn't even draw that X over Payton...no mouse skills


Actually, a wise man once told me that V8 juice is the secret elixir. Alright, he wasn't wise.


----------



## The Krakken

I'll take the bulls by 1 point.

This time they WILL draw up the play for Gordon at the end, and this time we'll convert.

He'll get 21 and 6 with 3 rebounds and 3 steals.

Hinrich will get 19 and 9 with 6 rebounds.

Deng will come out and have a 18 and 10 rebound game to offset Chandler who will be in foul trouble again.

Noc will contribute 15 and 8.

Duhon will hit a key bucket late.

Bulls 100-Heat 99.


----------



## mayor89

You guys are way off on ur predictions....


Bulls 110

Heat 96


Ben Gordon: 45 points 

Tyson Chandler: 10 points 18 rebounds 


Shaq: Ejected in the first quarter for hanging on the rim just to bring it down


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Im also loving the banner. lol awesome



> Hurricane Gordon: The Eye of the Storm


ughh! i think ive had enough hurricanes the past couple of years. This one we can avoid here in South Florida :banana:


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls really need Deng to step up and offset the Heats FT and rebounding advantage. Chandler also needs to play a little bit better.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TripleDouble said:


> Bulls really need Deng to step up and offset the Heats FT and rebounding advantage. Chandler also needs to play a little bit better.


No, he needs to play a LOT a bit better. lol

I figured he'd ATLEAST prove his worth in the playoff's, he proved me WRONG in game 1 so far.


----------



## T.Shock

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I said the Bulls would take this game in my series prediction so I'm sticking with it. Shaq and Wade will get theirs again, but Walker and White Chocolate won't be as reliable. Our defense will pick it up. Deng will bounce back and Chandler may contribute. 

Hinrich-25/4/8
Gordon-22/2/5
Deng-16/10/3
Nocioni-19/13
Chandler-5/8

Big scorer off the bench: Duhon with 11

Final Score:
Chicago-109
Miami-103

Wade and Shaq each get 30, but the Heat bench ends up in single digits


----------



## -33-

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I think it's funny that you guys are looking to win a shoot-out...

I think if we lose, it's b/c your D shows up, a wise man wouldn't want to get into a scoring contest with us, we have more weapons...


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think it's funny that you guys are looking to win a shoot-out...
> 
> I think if we lose, it's b/c your D shows up, a wise man wouldn't want to get into a scoring contest with us, we have more weapons...


I don't think you have more weapons... you have better weapons.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TripleDouble said:


> I don't think you have more weapons... you have better weapons.


bigger guns, yes. However, the bulls have something i envy....its that "never say die" attitude


----------



## -33-

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TripleDouble said:


> I don't think you have more weapons... you have better weapons.


 We don't have more weapons??? Come on now buddy.....let's be honest


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> We don't have more weapons??? Come on now buddy.....let's be honest


not really..

besides shaq, wade & walker...who's giving you 20 points ANY other given day? jason might give you 14, zo give's you bout 12, posey another 12-15

Nocioni, Deng, Hinrich & Kirk are all capable 20 point scorer's any given day..

thus, you guys have BETTER weapons, but not more weapons cuz nobodies scared of payton, posey or undonis haslem....

Shaq & Wade are the only real PROBLEMS on your team..


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls come out on top tonight. Wade plays like a punk and doesnt get much done with his "hurt" ankle. However Lebron's play the other day might have inspired him to stop acting like a bia bia and he might actually finish the game tonight. I hope Nocioni plays like the "Bad Boy" he is and shows him what is up...

I got Chi-town

Chi 98
Others 94


----------



## McBulls

It's unlikely that the Bulls will shoot as well from the 3 point line or that Gordon will score 35 points again. Adjustments will be made to prevent that.

Haslem and Zo will probably be back. Wade and Shaq will continue to play with enthusiasm. But I don't see Miami (more particularly Shaq) playing with the same intensity in the second game as they did in the first. 

The re-emergence of Deng will trump a full game from Haslem and make up for the points not scored by Gordon. Miami has no answer to the Deng we know -- certainly not Posey. 

Sweetney will play a better game on both ends against Shaq. He's seems too short to box with god, but he's got the weight and quickness to give a slowing Shaq a hard time on both ends of the floor for 20 minutes. 

So... in spite of a full game from Haslem, the reappearance of Zo, the continued spirited play from Shaq, a heroic performance by Wade and 40+ Miami free throws, I predict a Bulls win. The two young Bulls mentioned above will get over their butterflys and step onto the big stage to show their aging counterparts what young legs can do.

As least I hope so.


----------



## The MAMBA

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

If Kirk has his jumper even remotely on..
And Luol takes it strong to the rack...
And if Benny G continues leading the attack on offense..
And if Nocioni's dumb *** just rebounds and shoots put backs..

Bulls could steal a game in Miami.


----------



## gyrus

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Are here any other international fans? I'm sure that I'm not the only one who's unable to watch the game. I'd appreciate if someone could tell me a stream-url.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-haslem042406,0,3120283.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


udonis haslem has been suspended for game two.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



mizenkay said:


> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-haslem042406,0,3120283.story?coll=sfla-sports-front
> 
> 
> udonis haslem has been suspended for game two.


Man, I was at first thinking sloth was doing a bit of one-sided reaching with his post after game 1 on how he thought D-Wade was gonna be injured, Haslem would be out, and Shaq was gonna be tired.

But surprisingly, so far, it looks as though the first 2 have pretty much turned out to be true (DW is playing, but will he be 100%? that article that was out earlier today makes it sound as if he won't be based on the analysis he got from trainers, etc). Now we will see tonight if sloth's last prediction turns out to be true as well. Insane.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



gyrus said:


> I'd appreciate if someone could tell me a stream-url.


http://www.streamtvnow.tv/

This was posted on the Nets forum. For 3 Euros/month you'll get to see all kinds of sports events including the NBA and NHL playoffs, MLB, European soccer, Nascar, boxing etc. 

As for the game, I hope the Bulls take full advantage of Haslem's suspension and Wade's injury, and tie the series tonight. Although Walker played well last game, I doubt he can repeat his performance. He's still a bum whose performance helps the opposition.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I want to see Luol Deng become more of a factor this game. Less threes, more slashing/cuts and more jumpers coming off screens ala Rip Hamilton.


----------



## narek

Does any one know who the announcers are for TNT tonight?


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



anorexorcist said:


> Man, I was at first thinking sloth was doing a bit of one-sided reaching with his post after game 1 on how he thought D-Wade was gonna be injured, Haslem would be out, and Shaq was gonna be tired.
> 
> But surprisingly, so far, it looks as though the first 2 have pretty much turned out to be true (DW is playing, but will he be 100%? that article that was out earlier today makes it sound as if he won't be based on the analysis he got from trainers, etc). Now we will see tonight if sloth's last prediction turns out to be true as well. Insane.


Those weren't predictions...


----------



## ace20004u

Ditka gets added to the playoff roster at the last minute and matches up agains SHaq.

Bulls 212 Heat 12


(seriously, I am going with Bulls 101 heat 96 and a huge game by Nocioni, Deng, & Hinrich)


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I don't know why, or if this is good, but I have this feeling that tonight's game is a given W. I just hope the cancelled practice or nightlife doesn't affect the Bulls (though they do have a curfew)


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls win 96-90. 

Tyson comes up with a huge block on a driving Wade in the last minute, and the Bulls' free throws add up to a six point win.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I got my white hot Ben Gordon avatar ready for the game.

Bulls 106
Heat 95


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

UPDATE: 

Alonzo Mourning will not be playing tonight!


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Time to step it up boys.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

No Haslem, no Zo? I like.

It's time to see what type of character we've got. 


BLOOD ON THE HORNS!


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Marv and Steve calling the game. Excellent.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

About ready for tip off, go bulls! They better win, I'm not doing any of my homework tonight to watch the game, better win guys!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Malik Allen is listed at 270 lbs. Hmm...


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I don't mind the lack of foul on Shaq, because usually he'll dunk and go to the line. But whay didn't Noc jump to stop the ball from getting to Shaq?


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ugly start, 5-0 Heat


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Red Bull with a 3.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Nocioni's hurt.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

10-3, Nocioni hurt. GREAT


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Red Bull hurt. Ouchie.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Yikes. A quick Heat explosion and Nocioni gets hurt. Not the way to start.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Well, let's hope Afro Bull can step up.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

man, skiles was about to blow a gasket.

well, luol, no time for nerves tonight. if nocioni can't play, that would suck.

oh, and did wade shave his head?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Red Bull seems to be fine. Scores again!


----------



## lister333

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Well, let's hope Afro Bull can step up.


im sure he will do!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben is sitting. Probably screwed up on defense.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Looks like Gordon's gonna be a nonfactor tonight.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Tie game, Heat look like ****.


----------



## JRose5

Allen with the interesting J. Hit it though.

Tie game, alright, thats a little better.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

What else is new? Game tied.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

ok, nocioni is ok.

duhon in quickly for ben. hmmm. 

ok bulls let's go on a run!

i'm yelling SHOOT IT SHOOT IT!


and malik with the buzzer beater.

and kirk with three.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Not sure where Tyson fouled Shaq.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

who is afro bull?


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

please someone get Tyson OFF of Shaq...Don't they know he's WAY more effective HELPING!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kirk not exactly getting any calls except for that foul on Wade.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kirk Hinrich needs to keep his composure. And we have Tyson Chandler on Shaq again for some stupid reason once again. 2 fouls on him, nice coaching Skiles!


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Tyson didn't really do jack


----------



## jbulls

Those calls on Tyson were totally bogus. Shaq initiates contact throws the ball up and gets the whistle every time. Total BS.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



mizenkay said:


> who is afro bull?


Luol Deng


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Nice job by Hinrich, they better call that on Shaq and not give it to like Walker or something.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hinrich growing a bigger set of balls. That's the second time he has driven into traffic.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kirk=God, steal and then a dunk, way to silence the crowd.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

HINRICH...the flush


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hinrich with a dunk!!!


----------



## jbulls

Hinrich with the dunk!


----------



## JRose5

Kirk throws down!
He's scored the last 9.


J Will has been hot all series.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

What do you know? Hinrich is pretty dominating so far.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Luol Deng


lol. duh. of course!

:greatjob:

ok could we guard jason williams now, please, duhon?

mr. big shot with the three!


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Yeesh Heat are stroking the jumpers


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



mizenkay said:


> lol. duh. of course!
> 
> :greatjob:
> 
> ok could we guard jason williams now, please, duhon?
> 
> mr. big shot with the three!


heheh looks like he musta heard you miz 

and your boo is playing stunningly, i must say.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hinrich a "Steve Nash-type player"?


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Come on, Kirk, stay aggressive! Take it to the hole and finish! 
Don't bail with a dish at the last minute!


----------



## UD40

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Very entertaining game thus far.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Would be huge if Malik Allen could keep stepping out and hitting jumpers with Shaq on him


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich had a GOLDEN opportunity to draw Shaq's 2nd foul there and he chickened out 

We're shooting out of our minds again and continue to trail for the 2nd game in a row. SHAQ's presence down low makes our league-leading D appear pretty average.


----------



## jbulls

Way to push the tempo. Shaq becomes so much less of a factor when we're getting up and down the court like this. I like how Hinrich's playing - he's making some mistakes but he's being aggressive and taking it to the Heat, as long as that's the case I'm fine with the mistakes.


----------



## JRose5

What do you think of this pace?
I'm torn, Shaq can't keep up with it, which is good, but I think the rest of the Heat (Williams, Payton, Wade) are good open court players.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Hinrich a "Steve Nash-type player"?



i  steve kerr!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kirk seems to be gaining confidence on driving to the hoop.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

No way Heat keep this up, they are playing tired right now. Shaq got some easy ones, one because of Noc. being down so it was 5 on 4, and Walker set him up good, and he got a lucky roll. Unlike game 1 where the ones he made were actual skill shots. Wade looks dreadful out there.

And no way Heat keep making these shots, everything is just going their way, Wade slips, but they still score! Shaq is doing some veteran stuff, like that tip out to a teammate, but he isn't playing with the same energy as game 1 which is a good sign.


----------



## UD40

JRose5 said:


> What do you think of this pace?
> I'm torn, Shaq can't keep up with it, which is good, but I think the rest of the Heat (Williams, payton, Wade) are good open court players.


As long as Jwill and JP keep hitting the jumper, I'm all for it. But I prefer feeding Shaq, which is what Riles is probably tell us right now. I think it's all on Kirk basically.


----------



## lister333

at some point , i think miami will warn out. and they dont have a bench to keep up wiht bulls rythm.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



JRose5 said:


> What do you think of this pace?
> I'm torn, Shaq can't keep up with it, which is good, but I think the rest of the Heat (Williams, Payton, Wade) are good open court players.


Wade isn't quite keeping up today. He is playing lethargic ball.


----------



## McBulls

Shaq up to his usual game... Two fouls on Chandler for letting himself get smashed by a giant Shaq elbow.


----------



## jbulls

JRose5 said:


> What do you think of this pace?
> I'm torn, Shaq can't keep up with it, which is good, but I think the rest of the Heat (Williams, Payton, Wade) are good open court players.


You're right. But we still need to push it. I'm not sure the tempo exists that'll actually give us the edge over the Heat. I say run, run, run.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Yes! Another Steve Nash reference for Kirk! But Kirk plays defense.


----------



## LuolDeng

Guard Williams please


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk blows another layup.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Oh my Duhon is hitting shots!


----------



## JRose5

Even Duhon ripping the three's in.

4/4 from 3PTer for the team.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben Gordon about to come back in.


----------



## ChiBron

Incapable of getting a stop.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> Kirk blows another layup.


Someone doesn't seem to like Kirk at all...


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Not only is all this running a good strategy, it's fun to watch. It seems like we're feeding off of it. We're not winning now, but I'd liken it to establishing the run game in football. We should reap the benefits later in the game if we stick with it.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> Kirk blows another layup.


I'd rather have him go hard and miss than dribble out, or make one of those weak passes. He just needed to put more thought into his shot, that one was more of an agressive get up, I think Kirk thought Shaq might have tried to follow him so he had to get it up quick, but Shaq was too lazy to go over there.


----------



## ChiBron

Another layup :curse:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Well, Kirk is driving. Give him a lot of credit for that.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Good job Deng taking advantage of the smaller man and getting a foul


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hinrich missing layups!

good decision by Deng posting up Jason Williams.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

That was the least movement I've ever seen on a called moving screen.


----------



## jbulls

SPMJ said:


> Another layup :curse:


Yes. A left handed attempt OVER Shaq. Relax, Kirk's playing well.


----------



## BG7

Damn it, a player in the league figured out the backboard is helpful, damn you Dwyane Wade !


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben is just as bad at blowing layups.


----------



## ChiBron

Ben's chance to blow a shot in the lane while Allen misses a point blank put back. Nice. 

Playing out of our minds and still trailing by 5.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

HOW IS THAT OFFENSIVE?

Nice flop you ****ing moron


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bullcrappy call on Luol's charge.


----------



## ChiBron

Ref falls for the flop. What a surprise.


----------



## McBulls

Wade seems in good form ... faking fouls by falling down repeatedly, pushing Duhon to the floor for a rebound.


----------



## LuolDeng

Down 7, not a good quarter


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Yeesh. Awful end to the quarter.


----------



## BG7

Bulls are getting jobed by the regs.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Of course, SPMJ says nothing when Ben blows a layup.

Sorry if that's considered baiting...


----------



## jbulls

McBulls said:


> Wade seems in good form ... faking fouls by falling down repeatedly, pushing Duhon to the floor for a rebound.


I like Wade, but the perpetual limp and inability to take less than 5 seconds to get up from the ground after contact EVER gets a little old. We get it, you're taking a beating out there, sacraficing your body etc...


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Missed shots are a part of basketball. Missing a shot is not the same thing as making a poor decision.

We didn't lose last game because of missed shots. We lost because of poor decsions

In any case, We have ZERO chance of winning this game. Danny Crawford and his cronies are on the job.

Back to Chicago, down 2-0.


----------



## lister333

bad call by the refs in the last minutes.


----------



## Chops

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



jbulls said:


> I like Wade, but the perpetual limp and inability to take less than 5 seconds to get up from the ground after contact EVER gets a little old. We get it, you're taking a beating out there, sacraficing your body etc...



It's getting very annoying. Like, quit trying to live your commercial.


----------



## ChiBron

We're shooting better from the field and still losing by 7. I expected a blowout loss tonight and this one is well on its way. If we couldn't beat an underprepared Miami team while playing close to perfect ball offensively, then we have no shot against 'em when they know what to expect. See, they're capable of playing ELITE basketball for weeks. We're a question mark from game-to-game. 

Ben's play against this defensive pressure so far :laugh:


----------



## mizenkay

wade must need new footage for his sneaker campaign.

what an actor.

sidenote: SLOTH congrats on becoming a SM!! nice custom avatar! :greatjob:


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Our offense looked better when Kirk is on the floor. Kirk and Ben should start at the beginning of the 2nd quarter. Duhon has been hitting his shots though. Or maybe we should milk Duhon while he's on.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The Krakken said:


> Missed shots are a part of basketball. Missing a shot is not the same thing as making a poor decision.
> 
> We didn't lose last game because of missed shots. We lost because of poor decsions
> 
> In any case, We have ZERO chance of winning this game. Danny Crawford and his cronies are on the job.
> 
> Back to Chicago, down 2-0.


Actually Joey Crawford is on the job.

At least its better than last game with Tony Brothers, he is the biggest Shaq lover, and the biggest Bulls hater out of refs in the league.


----------



## lister333

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The Krakken said:


> Missed shots are a part of basketball. Missing a shot is not the same thing as making a poor decision.
> 
> We didn't lose last game because of missed shots. We lost because of poor decsions
> 
> In any case, We have ZERO chance of winning this game. Danny Crawford and his cronies are on the job.
> 
> Back to Chicago, down 2-0.


Are u sure?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Skiles needs to tell his team to be on Jason Williams at least in the first quarter. They can't afford him to be a confident shooter.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Of course, SPMJ says nothing when Ben blows a layup.
> 
> Sorry if that's considered baiting...


Your reading skills are obviously very poor. Check out Page 8 AGAIN.


----------



## RagingBulls316

This is perhaps the worst officiating I have seen the whole year.

Dwayne Wade just shoves Duhon out of the way to get a rebound and no call. Shaq travels into Tyson and you get a foul.

At least the first game was called pretty good, this game has been horriable so far.

And I am not one to usually complain about officials.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben just did the practice shot!


----------



## mizenkay

hey, paul pierce, superstar!

how was the mall today!?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Horribly officiated first quarter. Aside from some missed layups, Bulls came ready to play. Kirk and Noc looking good early. Ben and Luol have to wake up


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> Your reading skills are obviously very poor. Check out Page 8 AGAIN.


Apologies. I have no excuse.


----------



## ChiBron

Weird seeing Sweetney contribute something positive on the court. Of course, Shaq ain't on the floor.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

A much better shot by Deng.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> Weird seeing Sweetney contribute something positive on the court. Of course, Shaq ain't on the floor.


yup Sweetney's been contributing !

Deng two baskets already this quarter!

Sweetney nice one!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Sweets is an awesome player when he's not winded, which is, unfortunately, a very small portion of the time.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Nice start to the quarter Bulls!

Deng needs to stay aggressive and crash the boards.
Sweetney needs to keep attacking while Shaq is out


----------



## ChiBron

It's a beautiful game to watch w/ #32 sitting.


----------



## jbulls

Nice job going to Sweets while Doleac is on him. He should own him in the post.

Also, lots of talk about Gary Payton and the defense job he's doing on Ben. There's a really easy way to fix that - have Gordon bring the ball up more. Payton's good at denying Ben in the halfcourt but he can get beaten off the dribble is Gordon has the ball in his hands when we initiate the offense. The Glove isn't as fast as he once was...


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

9-0 run methinks?


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

If we use our cap room and draft picks wisely, we will go to the ECF next year. Lets hope the guys that come in play as hard as this team. We really give each time all they can handle. We make a few more layups, stop a few stupid plays (easy layups/offensive fouls), we will be in control.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



anorexorcist said:


> 9-0 run methinks?


yep


----------



## BG7

If Skiles can get Sweetney in the Berto all summer, and work on some conditioning with him, Sweetney can be a very good player. He knows how to use his body, he seems pretty active when he's out there, the problem is endurance for him.


----------



## lister333

deng has settle down. he should give big number tonight!!


----------



## jbulls

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Apologies. I have no excuse.


Gotta give it to SPMJ - he's an equal oppurtunity glass half-empty guy.

:biggrin: 

The sky is falling!


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



theanimal23 said:


> If we use our cap room and draft picks wisely, we will go to the ECF next year. Lets hope the guys that come in play as hard as this team. We really give each time all they can handle. We make a few more layups, stop a few stupid plays (easy layups/offensive fouls), we will be in control.


If we beat the Heat this year, we're going to the ECF. And we better go to the ECF so I can get some tickets :biggrin: Darn ticketmaster made it so I was in the 100 section directly behind the hoop, I wanted the side of the court, not with a big hoop blocking my view.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Someone tell Nocioni only stars are allowed to take 100 steps


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> If Skiles can get Sweetney in the Berto all summer, and work on some conditioning with him, Sweetney can be a very good player. He knows how to use his body, he seems pretty active when he's out there, the problem is endurance for him.


I concur. He can play like Elton Brand without a refined jumper. He just needs cardiovascular conditioning.

Ben haha gets the 3.


----------



## BG7

Wade should stop shooting with the backboard, he should go for the glory shot of all net (and watch his percentage drop down!)

That better be a clear path, the path was clear!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

That should be a clear path foul.


----------



## ChiBron

Refs get something right.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Good call, most definitely clear path


----------



## BG7

Clear path, I love that foul, my favorite foul in the game. Its worth 2 shots next year too, I love the rule.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

nice shot Ben!

nice steal Deng, foul Posey! 1 shot and a possesion!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng shows that he is faster than he appears.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng is shooting is midrange like the Big Dog.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng's back!


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Guard the damn perimeter


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

damn Jason Williams is hot tonight.

layup Gordon!


----------



## BG7

Who needs the Suns for a high scoring game!?!


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



JRose5 said:


> What do you think of this pace?
> I'm torn, Shaq can't keep up with it, which is good, but I think the rest of the Heat (Williams, Payton, Wade) are good open court players.


Williams has a sore knee and Payton's old as dirt. I say keep running and they'll break down.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Someone needs to figure that Williams has a hot hand.

Ben puts up a practice layup.


----------



## jbulls

Gordon bringing it up is working nicely. Payton and O'Neal are horrific guarding the pick and roll. That was a great look to Noc last time down. Nicely down. Plus we're spared the Kirk Hinrich dribbling exhibition and he conserves a little more energy to guard Wade...


----------



## ChiBron

The insane shooting continues.

We need to change our defensive philosophy a little bit. Shaq's having a REALLY hard time backing Sweets down. There's really no reason for Noce to continue sagging off Walker and double Shaq. STICK WITH WALKER, NOCE!


----------



## jnrjr79

Run run run run run run run run run.
Shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I'd rather see Shaq go hot early and tire later than what the Bulls are doing now. Everybody is hitting the 3.


----------



## lister333

shak seems a bit soft on the post.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> The insane shooting continues.
> 
> We need to change our defensive philosophy a little bit. Shaq's having a REALLY hard time backing Sweets down. There's really no reason for Noce to continue sagging off Walker and double Shaq. STICK WITH WALKER, NOCE!


Yeah, the double team Shaq strategy doesn't work when the supporting cast is hitting their long distance shots.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

If Shaq knocks down FT's this series I will be sad

Hits 2 of 2 there


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

COME ON NOC
Control yourself out there man


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Benny all net!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Miami will have had five free throw attempts after Shaq's are done.


----------



## ChiBron

It's amazing how ordinary our D looks once Shaq steps on the floor. Not being able to get a STOP is just so ****ing frustrating.


----------



## jbulls

Pike sighting!


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I'd love to see Shaq/Wade just bust their knee on one of their little acting fall downs. I would find it hilarious if that happened. No one falls down that slow Shaq, come on.

And why won't Shaq miss at the line?


----------



## LuolDeng

Shaq should be 3-5 from the line, but 2 lane violations and he's 5-5


----------



## ChiBron

Lane violation again :curse:

Stern making sure Miami leaves the building 2-0,


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben screws up and Shaq makes him pay.


----------



## McBulls

Now the refs are even giving Shaq extra free throws.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wheels falling the **** off.

Down 8-9 depending on the FT


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

This is bull**** right now. Gordon gets slammed, than Hinrich doesn't tocuh Wade, and they call a foul.


----------



## ChiBron

Shooting 65% and close to being down by double digits. Great.

Sweetney sitting has changed this game. Shaq's back to dominating.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Nice drive by Gordon!


----------



## JRose5

Good take by Gordon, makes that teardrop look easy.


----------



## RagingBulls316

The officiating at the end of these quarters has been crap.

Ben just got slammed down...and hinrich barely touched Wade.


----------



## LuolDeng

Bulls don't get a rebound, Shaq dunks.

PIKE!


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

the. polish. rifle.

everybody do the pike punch!


:rock:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Pike gets a "Well looky here!" three.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I love these elite teams that throw temper tantrums when they don't get foul calls.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

PIKE 3! PIKE REBOUND! PIKE MVP!

Dumb pass!


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

We need to get an emoticon with a white smiley with blonde hair karate chopping!


----------



## ChiBron

I ****ing hate that shot Deng just took in transition. When you got numbers on a break dumbo, THEN TAKE IT TO THE BASKET.

Shooting 10% better then Miami yet trailing by 6.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wheres the D?


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Antoine Walker just bailed Ben Gordon out from a VERY VERY poor decision on his part.


----------



## Chops

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wade is a *****. Quit trying to draw fouls every time and just play ball and stop being a cry baby.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



kirkisgod said:


> Wheres the D?


Completely neutralized by Miami's DOMINANT O.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben Gordons doing some hotdogging, he's like yeah, I'm the superstar, I'm gonna make you look silly. Hopefully he doesn't get carried away with it though.


----------



## lister333

deng should atack the basket in the fastbreak!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



kirkisgod said:


> Wheres the D?


Shrug your shoulders. Everyone's just hitting their shots.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng is Long


----------



## ChiBron

The most inexcusable mistake to me is turning the ball over after a timeout. We've done that AT LEAST 5 times in the 1st 2 games.


----------



## JRose5

There you go Deng, that's what you need to do on the break.


----------



## RagingBulls316

There we go Deng, that's the way to take it to the basket on the break!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng needs some more arc in his free throws.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Duhon has got to hit that!


----------



## ChiBron

Duhon :curse:


----------



## JRose5

Two straight games giving up at least 60 by the half.
Not promising.


Duhon misses another three, he's cooled down.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Cannot afford to let this lead extend going into the half.

FINISH STRONG


----------



## RagingBulls316

Duhon keeps biting on Wade's shot fakes.

Pargo sighting.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

God NO! Its PARGO!


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

yikes. ben. 


oh no.

it's PARGO!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

How many times does Antoine Walker shuffle his feet before he drives? (That's called travelling.)


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben FOCUS! FOCUS!

Pargo...Pargo...Pargo... God I'm not liking this


----------



## ChiBron

Another 60 point 1st half given up :sigh:

This game gives me such a hopeless feeling.


----------



## JRose5

Damn, that makes 11 turnovers in the half.
We're probably lucky to only be down 7 right now.

Nice shot by Pike.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Piatowski defended the player out. Damn, next Kobe?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

lol. ok, did "the punch" just call glass on that??


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Pike!! Nice Fake and shot off the board!


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

out of NEBRASKA


----------



## TwinkieTowers

There was a moth stuck on the camera, lol.


----------



## ChiBron

Just 2 years ago Walker was better then anybody on our team and he's still more TALENTED then anybody on the Bulls. Which is Y it's so ****ing stupid of some forum members to make fun of him. He's GOOD.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 37 (23 members and 14 guests) 
Mavsfan4life, kirkisgod, KHinrich12, RSP83, Shabadoo, chifaninca, SPMJ, sloth, TwinkieTowers, thrillhouse, McBulls, windy_bull, evalam23, victor_vc, jnrjr79, lister333, Chops, jbulls, Mikedc 


there is gonna be alot of posts


edit: i hate walker,selfish 3 point shooting ***


----------



## LuolDeng

We just fell apart, down 11, **** it


----------



## RagingBulls316

OMG, that was a horriable end to the quarter.


----------



## jnrjr79

Holy mother of God.


----------



## ChiBron

A disasterous end to an embarassing 1st half.


----------



## chifaninca

DAMN [email protected]!


Sweetney should not even bother dressing for the second half....nor Pargo!

Rediculous!


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

What the hell, how come he didn't pass it to Deng? They should review it, I don't think Wade can do that in 1.2 seconds unless they didn't start the clock on time of course.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

what happened?


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I was right, it didn't count.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Damn, good the basket doesn't count.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Wade's dunk, no good.

Good, that would have really hurt.


----------



## JRose5

They didn't count that Wade dunk?
What's the criteria there..?

It was through the hoop, or so it appeared.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

&#[email protected]$*@(#*[email protected](#$*@(#$*@(* !!!!!

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

That Was stupid2!!!! I have flashbacks of Duhon "pass to my butt" last playoff

EDIT: Man, that would've been sucked so bad if that counted. That was suppose to be counted though. Man, we looked panic. Our guys should calm down.


----------



## LuolDeng

We shoot the lights out and still down 11? Barf


----------



## ChiBron

Now it COUNTS :sigh:

They got it right.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Now they're saying it is after all going to count.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Now they are saying they counted it.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

go heat!just playing, im just hoping for a good series. i could care less because mavs own


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



JRose5 said:


> They didn't count that Wade dunk?
> What's the criteria there..?
> 
> It was through the hoop, or so it appeared.


I think the refs checked the video, and that the clock didn't start right, because it was in before the red light.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

wtf it counts?so dwayne wade went all the way down the court,dunked it in 1.2 seconds?


----------



## -33-

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

atleast they got the call right.....


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Regardless of whether it counted, that was an absolutely bone headed move to end the half. I am disgusted the way this team played D this half, Pike was horrible playing D, so was Sweetney. There has GOT to be some yelling in the locker room after that. Unbelievable.

If we win this game, we have to play lockdown D. I'm sorry that was just bad.


----------



## chifaninca

So much for playing defense. 

The problem is that we have to play a perfect game to win. The Heat can play average and still win.

I am glad we are getting the playoff experience and guys like Hinrich, Deng, Gordon are seeing that they need to take their games to a whole other level.

Nocioni is the only guy who knows what it takes.

Chandler - Paging Tyson Deathstick Chandler.....you are useless yet again.

Sweetney, you are not a smart player.

All that being said, we are still not out of it. Let's hope for a Ben Grdon on fire quarter mixing in some defense and strong play from Hinrich and Deng. If not, we are officially toast.


----------



## BG7

What! Now refs can give into Barkely's complaining? Ridiculous. No doubt they didn't start the clock on time.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

jesus. jason williams has 17 already? hello!!?!?!

meanwhile, first words out of chuck's mouth is "the bulls will lose".

what. now they're counting the basket by wade. (which was clearly in time)




mizenkay*, anorexorcist, bbertha37*, chifaninca, Chops, Darius Miles Davis, deranged40, evalam23, jbulls, jnrjr79, johnston797, JRose5*, KHinrich12, kirkisgod, lister333, Mavsfan4life, mayor89, McBulls, Mikedc+, pmtan99, RagingBulls316*, RSP83, Shabadoo, ShamBulls, sloth, SPMJ, taurus515th, The Krakken*, theanimal23, TwinkieTowers, UMfan83, victor_vc, windy_bull



*and 56 guests! come on don't be shy!!! register today!!!*


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Oh well. I think the Bulls need to control the pace of the game. It's not like Bulls are going to lay down and die anyway.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> wtf it counts?so dwayne wade went all the way down the court,dunked it in 1.2 seconds?


Wade stole the inbounds pass, took TWO giant steps and dunked as the orange light went off on the backboard.

He clearly got it off in time, but if the clock didn't start, he was clearly after the buzzer.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ever the optomist. We came back down 12 at the half in game one and now we are down 11. It's over--we are gonna win.


----------



## lister333

they will comeback strong!!!


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> Wade stole the inbounds pass, took TWO giant steps and dunked as the orange light went off on the backboard.
> 
> He clearly got it off in time, but if the clock didn't start, he was clearly after the buzzer.


damn parents, i need to get cable :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Clearly Barkley is still seething from the 1993 Finals.


----------



## -33-

sloth said:


> What! Now refs can give into Barkely's complaining? Ridiculous. No doubt they didn't start the clock on time.


 1.2 seconds is enough time to catch, dribble, and dunk....the replay shows it clearly


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



kirkisgod said:


> Ever the optomist. We came back down 12 at the half in game one and now we are down 11. It's over--we are gonna win.


mircles dont always happen, just ask the grizzlies


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Clearly Barkley is still seething from the 1993 Finals.


Or he's fan of anyone who could be the round mound of rebound


----------



## mippo

That dunk was amazing!!!!! 

Looks good for the Heat, No haslem, no Alonzo, the Bulls shoot like 60% and the Heat are up 11 at the half.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1.2 seconds is enough time to catch, dribble, and dunk....the replay shows it clearly


No you can't. There is no way you can catch a ball and take 2 steps and raise up and dunk in 1.2 seconds. They clock couldn't have started when it first touched his hand on the steal.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Both teams are clearly hot. Now, instead of the free throws being the problem, it's the defensive rebounding that's "killing" the Bulls.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Clearly Barkley is still seething from the 1993 Finals.


he would do a redo any day of his life. i love all these posts, keep me updated :clap:


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



KHinrich12 said:


> No you can't. There is no way you can catch a ball and take 2 steps and raise up and dunk in 1.2 seconds. They clock couldn't have started when it first touched his hand on the steal.


He was already going toward the basket at pretty much full speed when he touched the ball.


----------



## ChiBron

SPMJ said:


> We're shooting better from the field and still losing by 7. I expected a blowout loss tonight and this one is well on its way. If we couldn't beat an underprepared Miami team while playing close to perfect ball offensively, then we have no shot against 'em when they know what to expect. See, they're capable of playing ELITE basketball for weeks. We're a question mark from game-to-game.
> 
> Ben's play against this defensive pressure so far :laugh:


We went on a run in the 2nd qtr after I posted this. Let's see if it works again.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> He was already going toward the basket at pretty much full speed when he touched the ball.


1.2 seconds is nothing. I have a very hard time believing he could have done that in 1.2 seconds.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

you guys hope ben goes mj on the heat


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

It's hard to count out the Bulls unless it's a 20-point deficit with five minutes to go.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

We still have another half. I'm sure our guys are going to step up the intensity. Let's make Chuck eat his words


----------



## BG7

Considering we are down by 11, they were incredibly hot, and Tyson didn't make an impact yet, we have a good chance. Bottom line is we rested Noc./Chandler/Kirk a lot in the first half, Skiles didn't want to let Chandler get 3 in the first half, so he kept him on the bench so Chandler has 4 fouls to work with in the 2nd half. Once Chandler and Nocioni get back in, our rebounding will up. But God forbid Skiles puts Chandler on Shaq again!


----------



## McBulls

Barkley is one reason to be grateful for the mute button on your remote.


----------



## Detroit_PISTonU

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Considering we are down by 11, they were incredibly hot, and *Tyson didn't make an impact yet*, we have a good chance. Bottom line is we rested Noc./Chandler/Kirk a lot in the first half, Skiles didn't want to let Chandler get 3 in the first half, so he kept him on the bench so Chandler has 4 fouls to work with in the 2nd half. Once Chandler and Nocioni get back in, our rebounding will up. But God forbid Skiles puts Chandler on Shaq again!


When does he ever?


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls can't stop Shaq, Wade, or Jason Fing Williams. DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:

It should be a 7 pt game! Terrible D at the end.


----------



## JRose5

Defense is the key here, can't let the roleplayers like Williams, Posey and Walker have all those open jumpers.

We were staying with them when we upped the pace, we need to do that again, get out on the break. 
Also have to get back in transition too, though we've done a better job there then last game.


----------



## lister333

last game we came pretty sharp in the third an through the first 5 minutes of the fourth. At some point the heat wont keep up with the intensity and with high percentege shooting.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Does Wade ever get back up in less than five seconds? It's blasphemy that Converse is endorsing Wade's falls when he has four inches and about 50 pounds on Allen Iverson.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Please win Bulls, I don't want to witness a deflated half-it-in crowd for Game 3


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

It comes down if the Bulls feel like playing defense this half. Our offense is fine but we look too slow out there. Need a quick start out of the gates!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Should the Bulls play the zone once in a while?


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

What a horrible way to start the half... we need a miracle, or this game is OVER!!! Its lookin that way right now

We need Antoine Walker to lose the game for them.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

only down 15. we have 'em right where we want 'em


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I'm tired of all the little bumps the Heat give the bulls that isnt called!


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Will Skiles ever do the intelligent lineup of Sweetney on Shaq with Chandler off the ball, will it ever happen? I doubt it.


----------



## OziBull

Where has hinrich gone offensivly!
I had him to score 20 points or over!
First quarter looked great


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Finally the Bulls get a break. Kirk gets FTs for some reason.


----------



## dogra

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

God, this is awful. :dead:


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

lol, Shaq can put his entire arm on Sweetney and its called an altered shot, lol.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

There's Wade on the ground again.


----------



## jnrjr79

Ben's passing has been really sharp lately.



Noc!!


----------



## ChiBron

Sweetney :curse:

Imagine if we had big men who could make a basic layup?

Noce JUMPERS AND1!

Huge play!

8 point deficit.


----------



## JRose5

Noch with the J and the foul.
Free throws cuts it to 8.

Lets try to keep this under 10.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

and 1 noc

3pt play


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I am starting to hate wade. he is such a drama queen and cry baby


----------



## ChiBron

Wade's looking like the superstar he is in this qtr. He's toying w/ our guards now.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

good take Kirk! attack the rim!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Walker FINALLY gets called for travelling.


----------



## JRose5

Damn, Allen got mugged there, no call.
Four on him now.

Deng back in.


----------



## ChiBron

Two times Allen's posted up and same results on both accounts.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I swear if Chandler doesn't come ready to play in the Second half i say he is forced to walk home!


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

HOW DO YOU MISS THAT!!! WE ARE WASTING OPPORTUNITIES!!!!!!!!

God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## ChiBron

Deng with a momentum changing miss.

Shaq w/ the beautiful pass.

Going looks hopeless unless Ben or Kirk have the ball in their hands.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Jesus they are embarassing us on offense.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

You have to love the moves Shaq's gets away with. Pushes down Sweetney's head on the hook, I'm surprised it wasn't called a foul.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

A foul on Sweetney that is^


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Notice how Sweets is pushed back the least by Shaq's big butt?


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I am sooooo angry at this team i cannot even muster a curse. If we can just play defense and not turn the ball over this game is ours.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng nervous again?

he looked very hesitant when he took that shot. And then he's not focus on defense, which lead to that stupid Shaq no look pass.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Yeah we are not winning this game, they are freakin toying with us. 

UnBULLievable.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



RSP83 said:


> Deng nervous again?
> 
> he looked very hesitant when he took that shot. And then he's not focus on defense, which lead to that stupid Shaq no look pass.


That's what I was thinking, whether its nerves or something else, he needs to keep his head in the game.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



remlover said:


> I swear if Chandler doesn't come ready to play in the Second half i say he is forced to walk home!


Y do people bank some of their hopes on TC?

He neither has the skill or the physique to contribute in this series. He sucks.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

If we don't score on next possession, game over. We have no momentum goin our way.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

If we lose this game, we are getting swept. I'm calling it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



RSP83 said:


> Deng nervous again?
> 
> he looked very hesitant when he took that shot. And then he's not focus on defense, which lead to that stupid Shaq no look pass.


It was a tough off-balance shot caused by Posey grabbing Deng's ankle.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Can't wait for Haslem and Zo to return for game 3. We're cooked.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

This looks like the Early January Bulls right now.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Is shaq ****in invincible to fouls!! He keeps hitting our guys in the arm... such bull****!!!\

The officiating is biased like ****in crazy!!


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

For as bad as we are playing we are only down by 11 points. We have come back from worst.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



UMfan83 said:


> UnBULLievable.


So this surprises you?

Heat had 11 more victories then us w/ Shaq missing 1/4 of the season. We're not in their league.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Just don't let the Heat lead more than 10 points. Keep it single digit.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kerr (Steve) is telling it like it is.

Bulls relying on pure outside shooting. Miami had 32 points in the paint at half. 

This is the cost of no flexibility to play bigs.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Is Skiles retarted? Chandlers back on Shaq.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

As long as Noc is on the floor the Bulls will be fighting back.


----------



## ChiBron

Very disappointed in Deng.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

this is pathetic. i cant believe how hard we fought in order to play this flat.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng with back to back bone head plays.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Over/under: miami 100 points by end of Q3


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Good d by Tyson.


----------



## JRose5

Hmm..
Deng gets a nice layup, then next possession goes right back to the forced jumpers.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng is playin like an idiot... taking shots out of the offense.

Hey chandler, why don't you grab it instead of tapping it. This game is all but over. Horrible performance.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

deng the bone head award? mabye some hack a shaq in the 4th?


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

We need to cut it down to 4-8 points by the end of the quarter.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Comin back is what we do. Gotta cut it to 8 by the end of the 3rd.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> Over/under: miami 100 points by end of Q3


And that is why the Bulls will lose. Our offense is scoring points, our defense is a trainwreck in progress.


----------



## ChiBron

Ben not anywhere close to his 35 point self against more defensive pressure. This was so obvious coming into the game.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Quit relying on the backtap, Tyson! Sheesh.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

MAKE A SHOT DAMMIT.

This is embarassing. We are being embarassed on a national stage.

What the hell is wrong with Deng? His head is in his you-know-what.

UGH


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben is a little cold tonight.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

We don't move the ball as well as we did in the first half. Let's rest Gordon for the 4th quarter. I like Kirk's aggresiveness. Kirk's been atacking the rim.


----------



## RagingBulls316

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Future said:


> This game is all but over. Horrible performance.


Reading the game threads after games during the regular season, it's amazing how often I see this written in a games we end up winning.

Ive learned to not count this team out, as unlikely as it may seem.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

We simply don't have any answer for Shaq.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

We're really shutting down Wade, as usual.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wheels on the bus are falling off falling off


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls should just forfeit. Awful offense, awful defense, awful coaching, and I bet our announcing guys are doing an awful job over on comcast.


----------



## ChiBron

Time to get Ben out. Y is Kirk spending so much time on the bench?


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Chalk this one up as a loss


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

This perimeter defense reminds me of the Bulls of old (99-03 teams). 

God forbid we can stay IN FRONT of our man.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> Time to get Ben out. Y is Kirk spending so much time on the bench?


I second that.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

antoine walker sucks.

so I'm told


----------



## evalam23

The bulls are the seventh seed against number 2, lacking size, experience and talent at key positions ie SG and C. It will be a miracle if they win this series, game 1 probably just woke up Miami, but it aint over until it is over.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Bulls should just forfeit. Awful offense, awful defense, awful coaching, and I bet our *announcing guys are doing an awful job over on comcast*.


Well thats not a stretch

(Yes they are)


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

OMG, Tyson's shot is just ugly... ugly... with the legs going sideway


----------



## RagingBulls316

Why is Pike in the game?

Didn't he do enough at the end of the 2nd quarter?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I think Tyson is actually playing pretty well tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

down by 18... got 'em right where we want 'em


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



RSP83 said:


> OMG, Tyson's shot is just ugly... ugly... with the legs going sideway


id have to give the worst shot award to shawn marion


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

why did kirk sit so long in the third?

deng looks very nervous still. 

let's see if we can get something going with shaq and wade on the bench.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> I think Tyson is actually playing pretty well tonight.


I don't, just less ****ty than usual.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Like I said before, This series is exposing us. I'm pretty sure Paxson is already thinking about moves he wants to make this offeason.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

you know whats funny? a bunch of people asks questions, yet a few get answered because the others are too busy asking questions or giving their bob costas face


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> down by 18... got 'em right where we want 'em


You really sound like you're enjoying yourself, Mr. Irony.


----------



## evalam23

Sometimes Tyson will get blocked out and just stand there when sometimes he might be able to use his quickness to get around the big guy. But he is giving away what 60-80lbs. that is alot


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> down by 18... got 'em right where we want 'em


Let's be happy that the Bulls picked the third quarter to go cold. At least they're still fighting. I personally am feeling pretty down right now.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I wonder if we can trade Chandler with the 16th pick to move up to another top 3 pick to get both Thomas and Aldridge.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Methinks the Bulls are playing out of their element this quarter. They don't really have a rhythm.


----------



## evalam23

You like thomas and aldridge over gay and noah


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> id have to give the worst shot award to shawn marion


but Marion despite that ugly form, he can shoot it out to three point territory. that Tyson form, I don't think he practice his jumpers at all.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> I wonder if we can trade Chandler with the 16th pick to move up to another top 3 pick to get both Thomas and Aldridge.


good question, too bad Chandler isn't worth a lotto pick


----------



## ChiBron

This game was SOOOOOOOOOO PREDICTABLE.

Which is why I was so p***ed abt how we blew Game 1. When you shoot the way we did the other day, YOU HAVE TO WIN! You can't expect an elite team to not pounce on after getting a freebie. But some people were oh so confident of us continuing w/ our Game 1 style of play and the Heat not improving at all . The cockyness of some fans given our mediocrity this season is puzzling to say the least.


----------



## JRose5

Wow Deng, that was pretty sloppy. Two point blank layups.

Haven't seen much of Kirk since that first quarter.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Why don't we ever even try to dunk the ball when we get close enough?


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kirk just got posterized.

They are in our heads. They have sweep on their minds now. And I think they'll get it.

[email protected]#[email protected]!!! CHANDLER GOT A REBOUND!


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Prediction: We lose this game.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I feel bad laughing at Toronto when the Bulls had 104 points after the third quarter last week.

Ben misses 2


----------



## ChiBron

Missed both :laugh:


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Were done, no way we win this series, Skiles with crappy coaching, and the players play crappy to match the coaches job.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Jesus Ben, that's just embarassing, for a shooter like you to miss two at the line.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> You really sound like you're enjoying yourself, Mr. Irony.


This IS Bulls basketball. We were down 14 last game and almost won it. It's not how I think a good team wins, but 41 wins is 41 wins.

BTW, under 100 wins. 95 by end of Q3.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Payton sacrificing any offense whatsoever to shut down Gordon.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Our guys' problem is mental right now. That gordon miss FTs are definitely mental. And numerous Deng's miss.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Were done, no way we win this series, Skiles with crappy coaching, and the players play crappy to match the coaches job.


I don't expect to win this series, but Washington managed to lose two on the road and then win a series.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

C'mon Bulls, keep them under 120!


----------



## remlover

I don't know what is worse. Watching the Bulls play with zero effort or watching those lame-*** Red Roof Inn commercials. I will purposely never stay at their hotel ever!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls attempted eight more free throws but only three more made.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



RSP83 said:


> but Marion despite that ugly form, he can shoot it out to three point territory. that Tyson form, I don't think he practice his jumpers at all.


true but its still ugly


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



RSP83 said:


> Our guys' problem is mental right now.


But the current deficit of 19 has a lot more to do with something else - Heat's SUPERIOR talent at almost every possession.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

BTW, we had a tremendous chance to come back in that quarter, which we totally squandered. Miami had four fouls with about eight minutes left. When we did get free throws, Chandler missed 3 of 4 and Ben missed two straight. Jeez.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Noc needs to stay on the floor. His presence at least induces hustle.

Kirk needs to step up, because Ben is having trouble getting open.


----------



## remlover

All i want in the 4th Q is the Bulls to play some D (preferably perimeter D). Let's try to finish on a high note.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

i need an update


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls shot 5 for 17 in the third (29%)


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Chandler needs to level Wade, make a foul that is hard to make a statement to Wade, he can then go put that one in his commercial.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I don't understand why we're playing a really slow half-court offense down by 19 with 12:00 to play.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Tyson doesn't get the Def rebound and Wade is fouled. How many more stupid plays can this team make?. (deep sigh).

Edit: not fouled shooting


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kirk and Red Bull are doing what I said they should be doing.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



UMfan83 said:


> Bulls shot 5 for 17 in the third (29%)



/waits for scottie pippen to jump out the nba shootaround desk, rip off his clothes, jump through the glass into maddison square, and land a super sonic jet to chicago and come off the bench. yup im sure thats every bulls dream right now. heres the good side, i wonder how the knicks will feel when you guys steal their pick?


----------



## MikeDC

WTF! This was the best chance we were gonna get to take one from them in Miami, and I don't see any other way to put it than that we've blown it.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> I don't understand why we're playing a really slow half-court offense down by 19 with 12:00 to play.


so they dont get embaressed more than they already are :biggrin:


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I always have to chuckle when people call us a good defensive team, we aren';t.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Kirk is stepping up again.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I find it amazing that Tyson Chandler can't even rebound, the one thing we paid him to do.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Gonna be hard to take any games with Haslem and Zo back.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Were done, no way we win this series, Skiles with crappy coaching, and the players play crappy to match the coaches job.


no offense man, but you were going crazy 2 hours ago talking about how we were a sure bet to win this game, and now you seem to have already begun looking at next season.

im not watching it because im in a freaking computer lab so i only have yahoo.com at my usage, but theres still one quarter left. and then 2 games after that. like DMD said, Washington last year.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Kirk is stepping up again.


It'd be nice to fill out the stat sheet when the game is actually on the line.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

As useless Tyson is when he's not rebounding or blocking shots, Ben is equally as useless when his shot's not falling.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> But the current deficit of 19 has a lot more to do with something else - Heat's SUPERIOR talent at almost every possession.


It's very stressful to fight hard but the other team just keep answering back (with Shaq who's unstoppable). It's tough to keep it up when things like that happen. bad passess, bad shots, those are all mental. their players are guardable except Shaq.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

We need a 3 pt barrage here, 3 quick possessions with threes. If only we could play defense we could come back.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Some of you need to calm down...

What exactly do you EXPECT? A team of YOUNG guys with MINIMAL playoff experience, no star or veteran leadership in SIGHT are up against one of the 50 greatest & a top 5 player in the NBA. We had no chance to WIN this series from the start..

LOL @ ya'll

First it was, "yeah, we only lost by a few, we're gonna WIN game 2, Ben will play OUTSTANDING again"

no it's "WE'RE gettin swept, this is embarrasing, Ben Gordon Sucks, Our coach is garbage"

just shut up....geez


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The ROY said:


> Some of you need to calm down...
> 
> What exactly do you EXPECT? A team of YOUNG guys with MINIMAL playoff experience, no star or veteran leadership in SIGHT are up against one of the 50 greatest & a top 5 player in the NBA. We had no chance to WIN this series from the start..
> 
> LOL @ ya'll
> 
> First it was, "yeah, we only lost by a few, we're gonna WIN game 2, Ben will play OUTSTANDING again"
> 
> no it's "WE'RE gettin swept, this is embarrasing, Ben Gordon Sucks, Our coach is garbage"
> 
> just shut up....geez


Hey, Shaq's going to be worn out by game 3.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> I find it amazing that Tyson Chandler can't even rebound, the one thing we paid him to do.


3 points and 5 rebounds in 10 minutes. Absolutely unbelievable.

Gordon 4-13, but does have 6 rebounds and 6 assists

Noc only 3 rebounds

All around bad effort for most of the team.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> Hey, Shaq's going to be worn out by game 3.


LOL "has shaq just given it his all in game 1?, I don't think he'll do that again"

some of these posters are unbelievable...


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Deng is playing too selfishly! Gordon was wide at the arc!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> I find it amazing that Tyson Chandler can't even rebound, the one thing we paid him to do.


I've got to agree with you, sloth. Chandler has allowed some offensive rebounds that a guy of his size has got to get.


----------



## ChiBron

Passing is such a utopian concept for our SFs.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

The Heat are trying to get us back in the game with misses and TOs.... and the Bulls are not taking advantage.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> It'd be nice to fill out the stat sheet when the game is actually on the line.


K4E is that you?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

The giant killer just got killed by a giant. LOL.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

When we hit our shots, we cant get a stop.

When we get stops, we can't hit a shot.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I gotta say the officials really aren't doing their jobs. How was Ben's layup not goaltending?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

The darker-skinned official is really horrible on the Bulls' end.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The ROY said:


> Some of you need to calm down...
> 
> What exactly do you EXPECT? A team of YOUNG guys with MINIMAL playoff experience, no star or veteran leadership in SIGHT are up against one of the 50 greatest & a top 5 player in the NBA. We had no chance to WIN this series from the start..
> 
> LOL @ ya'll
> 
> First it was, "yeah, we only lost by a few, we're gonna WIN game 2, Ben will play OUTSTANDING again"
> 
> no it's "WE'RE gettin swept, this is embarrasing, Ben Gordon Sucks, Our coach is garbage"
> 
> just shut up....geez


Yeah, well when a team isn't hustling, not playing defense, making stupid passes, and not boxing out, I think we should be able to expect a little more. Especially from the team that never says die, and the "best" defensive team in the league.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Miami is literally mailing it in right now. 7 points in the 1st 7 minutes.

The Bulls aren't taking advantage of it. Heck, 26-7 and we'd tie it.

Side note: Gordon getting 1/2 the shots he did last game. Wonder why he looks "cold" ... NOT.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

ITS HACK A SHAQ TIMEEE!!!! my favorite time of the game, when shaq shoots free throws, *ONE HANDED*_!!!. i told you guys would have been very succesfull with this type of game plan._


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The ROY said:


> Some of you need to calm down...
> 
> What exactly do you EXPECT? A team of YOUNG guys with MINIMAL playoff experience, no star or veteran leadership in SIGHT are up against one of the 50 greatest & a top 5 player in the NBA. We had no chance to WIN this series from the start..
> 
> LOL @ ya'll
> 
> First it was, "yeah, we only lost by a few, we're gonna WIN game 2, Ben will play OUTSTANDING again"
> 
> no it's "WE'RE gettin swept, this is embarrasing, Ben Gordon Sucks, Our coach is garbage"
> 
> just shut up....geez


Repped.


----------



## chifaninca

Glad we play the right way, cause playing the wrong way we'd get blown out by 40.


Seriously, our guys are still hustling and not giving up. If we had made a few baskets instead of consecutive turnovers were in single digits and still have 7 minutes left.

Bottom line is we are constantly playing 5 on 4 basketball when we have Chandler, Allen or Sweetney in the game.

This off-season is so critical for our future.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



remlover said:


> K4E is that you?


Gotta keep that PER up there. Useful in contract negotiations!


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

i think the bulls should draft a center with their pick from the knicks.you guys should just start talking draft, i mean this series is over

edit: and dont give me that "it aint over till its over" ill fire back and say "turn out the lights the party's over"


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wow, Chandler, that's a new low.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Chandler is the stupidest highest paid player in the league..... give back the money you are stealing!

1 Sec left and he goes for a charge and doesn't try to block... he is a ****in moron.


----------



## chifaninca

Great foul Chndler.

You suck


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



chifaninca said:


> Glad we play the right way, cause playing the wrong way we'd get blown out by 40.
> 
> 
> Seriously, our guys are still hustling and not giving up. If we had made a few baskets instead of consecutive turnovers were in single digits and still have 7 minutes left.
> 
> Bottom line is we are constantly playing 5 on 4 basketball when we have Chandler, Allen or Sweetney in the game.
> 
> This off-season is so critical for our future.


Detroit plays 4 on 5.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Tyson. How stupid. Just don't foul him and it's a shot clock violation. Moron.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wade with a clean hard foul, but Kirk at least GETS UP IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hinrich dunks that ball and it's a 3 pt play


----------



## chifaninca

I know Hinrich is very tired, but damn, you gotta dunk that or you will be swatted.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

bulls franchise has seen worst days, shall i remind you what happened 2 years ago?


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Lets try to get this down to like 6 by the end of game.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

change that, lets win this.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Clear path, and 2.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Bulls Are Still In This!!!!! Yet gordon misses the FT... >ARGH!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Count It!


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Nice one Duhon ( i mean gordon)


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

score update.cant talk trash without a score and time


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Dammit Bulls, couldn't you go quietly. Now you have my hopes up again.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Has Riley even called a timeout?


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Gotta make the freaking free throw.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Dammit Deng, make free thorws. Can't give up easy **** like that to Walker.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> i think the bulls should draft a center with their pick from the knicks.you guys should just start talking draft, i mean this series is over
> 
> edit: and dont give me that "it aint over till its over" ill fire back and say "turn out the lights the party's over"


9 point game, 3 minutes left.


----------



## ChiBron

8 missed FTs tonight. Ben's missed 3 straight. Ben choking on that last one was the dagger.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

106-97, just under 3:00 to go


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Damnit Ben, What Is The Matter With You At The Line?


----------



## JRose5

Gordon misses the FT.
Coulda used that run 10 minutes ago..


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I dont think i ever remember gordon missing this many fros.


----------



## chifaninca

DAMNNNIT

Miss the FT and give up the easy lay up


That's why you'll be home watching the rest of the playoffs!

Come on. Get your headz on straight.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

When it gets down to that final 1:30, chalk up hack a shaq, honestly, we have to do it to try to win it, get an off the ball foul on Shaq for all I care.


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

that Ben miss FT was discouraging


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

its about time someone read one of my million posts


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I still like how despite the hard foul by Wade, Kirk gets up right away, unlike Wade, who seems to be looking for his mama's nipples every time he's fouled hard.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

lets go bulls!!! defense!! defense!!! offense!!! offense!!!


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> bulls franchise has seen worst days, shall i remind you what happened 2 years ago?


No offense, but we are a championship-laden franchise. We expect championships, not moral victories. Not saying that this years Bulls aren't exciting and fun to watch because they are, I love them to death. But its hard to be satisfied with a first round exit when you are used to celebrating in Grant Park.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> I still like how despite the hard foul by Wade, Kirk gets up right away, unlike Wade, who seems to be looking for his mama's nipples every time he's fouled hard.


then you must have not watch the coverse commerical.pure genius


----------



## RagingBulls316

Over the off-season the coaching staff and Ben really need to go over his free throws.

Something had to change, he was such a good free throw shooter last season. And this season he's been all over the map.

I really don't get why he changed his pre-free throw routine. And I don't know how that would effect his shot....so something's got to be different with the way he is shooting free throws this year.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ben needs a wake-up call in the huddle. He just looks disinterested out there. 

Let's go Bullies


----------



## ChiBron

We're still shooting a better % from the field then the Heat. Have also attempted 11 more FTs.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



UMfan83 said:


> No offense, but we are a championship-laden franchise. We expect championships, not moral victories. Not saying that this years Bulls aren't exciting and fun to watch because they are, I love them to death. But its hard to be satisfied with a first round exit when you are used to celebrating in Grant Park.


hate to say it but ive never had that feeling. i will soon because mavs winning it all baby :banana:


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



remlover said:


> Ben needs a wake-up call in the huddle. He just looks disinterested out there.
> 
> Let's go Bullies


Thats not fair, Ben typically has a natural look like that.

Good idea Hinrich, perfect time to be flashy.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Great pass, but you can never, ever, ever count on Tyson to be even remotely aware that it's coming. Not a smart decision Kirk.


----------



## JRose5

I don't mind that pass from Hinrich, not sure what Chandler was doing though, looked like he was guarding Kirk.


----------



## chifaninca

Yeah, a behind the back pass is not a smart move - let alone to Tyson shrivel hands


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk shouldn't be allowed to dribble much in the final 5 minutes of games.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

They always get our hopes up.


Ben pulled a disappearing act this game.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Walker is a bad freethrow shooter too, so foul him too. We better be doing hacka walker/shaq. Otherwise Skiles is a bigger idiot than I thought.


----------



## Chops

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

LMAO Kirk hates Tyson.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Had we made the 8 free throws we missed, this would be a 1 point game.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hit Kirk Hinrich its a block, breathe on Wade its a foul.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Nocioni 3!


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Noc!!


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

4 pt game.... Wade is a *****. Bring out the Hack a Shaq... if he touches the ball hack the **** out of that big piece of ****in donkey ****.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

hahahahahaha

NOW nocioni hits the desparation 3!!


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

The game is now in doubt


----------



## taurus515th

noc where was that on saturday lol :banana:


----------



## ChiBron

I won't eat for 24 hours if we somehow pull this out.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

is it joey crawford reffing again? i cant stand him and bevetta or however you spell it.i hate bevetta because stackhouse hates him and thats why i hate them


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I hate the Bulls, they draw me back in like this. Of course I was saying the same stuff during the Indiana game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Something tells me that Kirk and Red Bull are the only ones not with their heads in their asses.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

This was the heart i was talking about. 

Thank you Chapu!!!


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

God, we just keep fighting. The Heat look half asleep this quarter. It's still going to take some big breaks to win this one.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

THIS is why I love this team.

I don't even care if we lose....To battle back like this makes me proud.

This team is gonna be a PROBLEM!


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

score break


----------



## chifaninca

If this team could play as smart as it does with heart, we'd be a championship caliber team (OK we'd still a complete frontcourt makeover).

Seriously, you gotta give some maddening props to the guys for not giving up, but must they always fall 17 behind behind before turning it on?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> I won't eat ALL DAY if we somehow pull this out.


Ooh. Let's not eat for another TWO hours if they win!


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

How about we play some D?


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I hate wade


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Somehow, Isiah Thomas, this is ridiculous, the Heat should get out of the league if they blow this game,


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> I won't eat for 24 hours if we somehow pull this out.


LOL!


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Miami has 13 points in the quarter. It's not the Bulls defense, though.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



SPMJ said:


> I won't eat ALL DAY if we somehow pull this out.


If we pull this out, many of these "fans" who love to bash the opposing team before the game and then bash the team itself during the game WILL be eating...CROW, that is.

Seriously, I'm completely with the ROY here about the fair-weatherness of some of the fans.

Have you learned NOTHING from this season? These are the guys that always come back. Only 2-3 times in 82 games have they not come back if they were losing.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hack A Walker, Hack A Shaq, Dammit!


----------



## JRose5

Damn where was this even 2 minutes earlier?
Just setting us up for another heartbreak.


We notoriously leave it at the door step, always knockin but never coming in.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



smARTmouf said:


> THIS is why I love this team.
> 
> I don't even care if we lose....To battle back like this makes me proud.
> 
> This team is gonna be a PROBLEM!


i dont get when you say problem. problem of losing game 4 in chi-town and end up staying there or a problem that bulls will get drunken up before both 3 and 4 games


----------



## remlover

i'll live with him going 1 on 1 iso play.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wade is lethal.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wade is a punk.... Tyson really really really sucks. No help on that play.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Nice floater by Wade; at least he scored it quickly.


----------



## chifaninca

Jesus, does anyone not know Wade is too good?

How about doubling him, then fouling Shaq or Walker?

Kerr and the rest of the national audience knew what was happening, why didn't the Bulls?


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wade's clutch. Man, we have a guy like that too you know. But, nobody knows where he is right now.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



anorexorcist said:


> If we pull this out, many of these "fans" who love to bash the opposing team before the game and then bash the team itself during the game WILL be eating...CROW, that is.
> 
> Seriously, I'm completely with the ROY here about the fair-weatherness of some of the fans.
> 
> Have you learned NOTHING from this season? These are the guys that always come back. Only 2-3 times in 82 games have they not come back if they were losing.


Yeah, but this comeback is different than usual. The Heat backed into this, while Kirk/Nocioni just made shots while everyone else stood around with their fingers up their ***.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Hack A Walker, Hack A Shaq, Dammit!


and so now my plan comes into affect.excellent


----------



## ChiBron

What's the point of playing good D on Wade for 3 qtrs if he can do anything he feels like in the 4th.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

If we miss here, we need to foul Shaq/Walker asap. They do realize Shaq/Walker go to the line on a off the ball foul?


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



smARTmouf said:


> THIS is why I love this team.
> 
> I don't even care if we lose....To battle back like this makes me proud.
> 
> This team is gonna be a PROBLEM!


This reminds me of last years playoffs game 4 and 5.

OK lets play the situation game again:

What the Bulls should do: Penatrate and get a quick bucket

What they will do: dribble around the perimeter, dont cross the 3 point line and throw up an awkward 3 that misses.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> i dont get when you say problem. problem of losing game 4 in chi-town and end up staying there or a problem that bulls will get drunken up before both 3 and 4 games


I'm talking about our future youngin'

this team will be a problem!...a force to reckon with...let's just get a complete team first.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hit a 3, and I'll feel a lot better.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



anorexorcist said:


> If we pull this out, many of these "fans" who love to bash the opposing team before the game and then bash the team itself during the game WILL be eating...CROW, that is.
> 
> Seriously, I'm completely with the ROY here about the fair-weatherness of some of the fans.
> 
> Have you learned NOTHING from this season? These are the guys that always come back. Only 2-3 times in 82 games have they not come back if they were losing.


Hey, I'm not fair-weathered at all. I've been a Bulls poster since this board was created.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Off the ball fouls you dumb asses.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Gordon disappeared this game... I am very very disappointed in him. 


What the **** was that. Refs are bull****.


----------



## JRose5

Why not a time out there instead of throwing it to Payton?
Why doesn't Duhon drive there?


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Did we have a TO to take? if so, Chapu should have called a TO.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Another inbounds play that was not executed well/not properly drawn out


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

.........


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Why do they keep fouling Payton? Foul Shaq/Walker off the ball!


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



smARTmouf said:


> I'm talking about our future youngin'
> 
> this team will be a problem!...a force to reckon with...let's just get a complete team first.


might want to get some players while your at it. it sounds like the bulls pulled a keith van horn choker


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Refs decided to swallow their stupid whistles at the end of the game. Ah well, to be expected in the playoffs.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Somehow Payton is missing though.


----------



## Future

Game over... game shouldn't have even been close... Miami was asleep at the end of the game. Bulls had their chance to take advantage, but they didn't. They all disappeared.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Amazing that Gordon still doesn't get a shot when we need him to take one.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hinrich beats Walker off the dribble. Clear advantage in footspeed. He's blown past him. Clear path to the basket. Kicks it out to duhon for a long shot, and a miss.

Wonderful


----------



## ChiBron

Why try to be so fancy on a must score possession?

Skiles' late game play calling has been moronic all season long.


----------



## chifaninca

Tonight, I hope once and for all we (as Bulls fans) have finally understood the difference between Gordon (A great streaky player) and Wade (A true all-star). 

Gordon is fun to watch when he's on, when's not - he's a bench player. Wade, even when off, is a complete player and makes his entire team better.

Series - Game, Set, Match -


Time to start watching Nazr, Gooden to evaluate them in playoff time.

TIme to sneak peeks at NENE (if he's healthy- he's my number one FA target).


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Simple formula from here on out. Shoot the three. Foul Shaq/Walker.


----------



## RagingBulls316

Alright Skiles is usually a good with plays out of a time out.

EXCEPT in the clutch. He draws up some very bad plays.

How much more time could that play have taken to develop? What a waste of time, to only have it result in a turnover.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

First and last warning Twinkie - Knock it off


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



chifaninca said:


> Tonight, I hope once and for all we (as Bulls fans) have finally understood the difference between Gordon (A great streaky player) and Wade (A true all-star).
> 
> Gordon is fun to watch when he's on, when's not - he's a bench player. Wade, even when off, is a complete player and makes his entire team better.
> 
> Series - Game, Set, Match -
> 
> 
> Time to start watching Nazr, Gooden to evaluate them in playoff time.
> 
> TIme to sneak peeks at NENE (if he's healthy- he's my number one FA target).


The difference is that Wade is stronger, more athletic, and taller, which allows Wade to make plays under heavy coverage, while a shooter like Gordon, under heavy coverage can't do too much, even though Gordon has done some nice plays.


----------



## ChiBron

chifaninca said:


> Tonight, I hope once and for all we (as Bulls fans) have finally understood the difference between Gordon (A great streaky player) and Wade (A true all-star).


One would've to be an IDIOT to not know the difference between Wade and Ben. Wade's a Top 5 player in this league. NOBODY has ever confused Ben w/ him.

Ben blows another layup as I type this.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Well at least Ben tried to dunk one. I guess it wasn't a strong enough move.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Man, it hurts to make the playoffs and feel the sting of being whooped.

I sort of apoligize to the 91 Knicks, 92 Heat, 93 Hawks, 94 Cavs, 96 Heat, 97 Bullets and 98 Nets.

OK I don't apoligize to the Knicks.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Steve Kerr: "too little, too late"

right on both counts.


----------



## jnrjr79

Anyone else think Noc should have gotten the ball more?? He only missed two shots the whole game. He was absolutely incredible. I feel like he should have gotten another 5-10 attempts considering that he couldn't miss.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

chifaninca said:


> Tonight, I hope once and for all we (as Bulls fans) have finally understood the difference between Gordon (A great streaky player) and Wade (A true all-star).
> 
> Gordon is fun to watch when he's on, when's not - he's a bench player. Wade, even when off, is a complete player and makes his entire team better.
> 
> Series - Game, Set, Match -
> 
> 
> Time to start watching Nazr, Gooden to evaluate them in playoff time.
> 
> TIme to sneak peeks at NENE (if he's healthy- he's my number one FA target).


while your at the market pick up some shawn kemp, some coaches, and some players would help. this team is built around draft picks, get some veterans who have playoff experience.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I should say darker-skinned, bald-headed official. He's darker than the official under the Heat's basket.

Note: Is there any other way for me to describe the official? I didn't call the official anything derogatory. Nor are any of my statements racist. I'm just saying that he's doing a lousy job missing a lot of fouls. I'm not even white, FYI.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

g'night marv


----------



## RagingBulls316

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

The officials were horriable most the game. But that's typical NBA and how they treat thier Superstars.

If only they called all the Shaq traveling violations, does anybody watch his feet when he's in the post...the ref's sure don't.


----------



## chifaninca

SPMJ said:


> One would've to be an IDIOT to not know the difference between Wade and Ben. Wade's a Top 5 player in this league. NOBODY has ever confused Ben w/ him.
> 
> Ben blows another layup as I type this.



Yet many here would put ben on all star level with Wade.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Mavsfan4life said:


> while your at the market pick up some shawn kemp, some coaches, and some players would help. this team is built around draft picks, get some veterans who have playoff experience.


Shawn Kemp.

I'm sure that will help.


----------



## Future

Noc killed this game.....


----------



## jnrjr79

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Shawn Kemp.
> 
> I'm sure that will help.



:biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

:sigh:



crap.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Shawn Kemp.
> 
> I'm sure that will help.


that was a joke. it was also saying that nene wont be ready, he will be rusty.


----------



## chifaninca

Twinkie - leave it alone with the officiating or you will be done~


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Well, it looks like we have lost this one.

Still, as bad as this game got in Q3, there were some pretty damn encouraging things going on.

Nocioni didn't get a double-double, but 28 points. Encouraging.

We shot over 50% for the game, from both inside and behind the arc. Excellent.

The problems in this game tonight were our turnovers (18), and our missed free throws. All season long we have been complaining about how we don't get enough chances, etc, but hey, look at the stats. Tonight, we got MORE free throw attempts than them. one, yes. but still. And although they made as many as we did, that's not the point.

They're called FREE THROWS.

*Had we made all our free throws, we would have won this game by one point.*

And I rest my case. 

I'm still confident we can do this in 7. Pick up 2 at home, drop another there, come back and tie it up, and then go to Miami and pull off the upset.

Don't despair guys!


----------



## Mavsfan4life

heres another bright side for the bulls, they can watch the mavs and see how DEFENSE is played


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Well..at least you got a good pick in the draft :cheers:


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



anorexorcist said:


> Well, it looks like we have lost this one.
> 
> Still, as bad as this game got in Q3, there were some pretty damn encouraging things going on.
> 
> Nocioni didn't get a double-double, but 28 points. Encouraging.
> 
> We shot over 50% for the game, from both inside and behind the arc. Excellent.
> 
> The problems in this game tonight were our turnovers (18), and our missed free throws. All season long we have been complaining about how we don't get enough chances, etc, but hey, look at the stats. Tonight, we got MORE free throw attempts than them. one, yes. but still. And although they made as many as we did, that's not the point.
> 
> They're called FREE THROWS.
> 
> *Had we made all our free throws, we would have won this game by one point.*
> 
> And I rest my case.
> 
> I'm still confident we can do this in 7. Pick up 2 at home, drop another there, come back and tie it up, and then go to Miami and pull off the upset.
> 
> Don't despair guys!


how about this stat, you lost


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



www.sportsinferno.com said:


> Well..at least you got a good pick in the draft :cheers:


see thats the spirit, draft talk.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Anyone else going to game 3? The Bulls are going to need a pick-me-up. We need to be loud and give one to them.


----------



## T.Shock

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Honestly, I'm disappointed, but at the same time, intrigued. For some reason, this team never quits, and if we could get everybody on the same page on the same day (i.e. Deng just being terrible the first two games, Ben and Kirk seemingly switching places) we'd be tough. There is a reason the Heat are the 2 seed and we are the 7 seed. We all had our hopes up, but it is frustrating to see a team that prides itself on defense give up over 100 in the first two games of the series. I'm hoping we can take 2 out of 3 at home and make a series of it. But my prediction of Heat in 6 might fall a game short. They'll prolly take us in 5 but for a young team we need to be patient. Two playoff appearances in two years and we played both series well. Two draft picks and a lot of cap room. I have confidence we're gonna keep building and winning.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> how about this stat, you lost


Mavsfan4life, 80 posts into his bbb.net career, and already extremely annoying.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> while your at the market pick up some shawn kemp, some coaches, and some players would help. this team is built around draft picks, get some veterans who have playoff experience.


LMAO

umm exactly how FAR do u think the Dallas Mavs are going? Your team is a REGULAR season team, when it comes to the playoffs, that's usually your teams Que to exit

stop talking like your team is the Spurs or Pistons, u can't tell us ANYTHING, your franchise hasn't ever even gotten to the damn finals before...


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> see thats the spirit, draft talk.



You're really entertaining.

and you're NOT annoying the crap outta me AT ALL....Please keep it up


----------



## myst

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Like I said in the Heat forum "Since when is Nocioni, Reggie Miller.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> how about this stat, you lost


are you here to troll or something? go back to the mavs board.


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I listened to the Comcast telecast and Stacey King wasn't too bad. Definitely an upgrade over Red (Red was basically comatose throughout the game). 

Clearly i need a distraction since i'm commenting on the announcers.


----------



## jbulls

I don't see how anyone can be terribly negative about this game. We played the 2 seed, with two legit superstars, really tough for the second night in a row. Great games for Hinrich and Noc. Deng and Gordon were okay. If either had really stepped up we probably would've won. We didn't win, but most teams would've folded 20 points down to the Heat on the road and we didn't.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



UMfan83 said:


> Anyone else going to game 3? The Bulls are going to need a pick-me-up. We need to be loud and give one to them.


I'm going to game four.... I'll be in the 300 section. I hope we don't get swept or I'll jump off the 300 level. :SPLAT:


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The ROY said:


> LMAO
> 
> umm exactly how FAR do u think the Dallas Mavs are going? Your team is a REGULAR season team, when it comes to the playoffs, that's usually your teams Que to exit
> 
> stop talking like your team is the Spurs or Pistons, u can't tell us ANYTHING, your franchise hasn't ever even gotten to the damn finals before...


I'd rep you on this...But i gotta spread the love apparently...lol


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



T.Shock said:


> Honestly, I'm disappointed, but at the same time, intrigued. For some reason, this team never quits, and if we could get everybody on the same page on the same day (i.e. Deng just being terrible the first two games, Ben and Kirk seemingly switching places) we'd be tough. There is a reason the Heat are the 2 seed and we are the 7 seed. We all had our hopes up, but it is frustrating to see a team that prides itself on defense give up over 100 in the first two games of the series. I'm hoping we can take 2 out of 3 at home and make a series of it. But my prediction of Heat in 6 might fall a game short. They'll prolly take us in 5 but for a young team we need to be patient. Two playoff appearances in two years and we played both series well. Two draft picks and a lot of cap room. I have confidence we're gonna keep building and winning.


Fire Dusty.


----------



## BG7

Yeah, refs were pretty bad but it didn't help our cause sucking up so much all game. What happened Kirk? At the beginning he was attacking Shaq, but he started his dribble out, and then he started putting up weak layups giving Wade time to get over. But Kirk did pretty good, and Noc did great. Gordon didn't do bad, but he didn't do good, he was obviously the focus of Miami's defense.

<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a77/cbulla21/moralvictory.jpg">

Honestly, this is the best moral victory of the season, at least at the end we showed some type of competitive fire, but the entire 3rd quarter was awful.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



anorexorcist said:


> are you here to troll or something? go back to the mavs board.


LOL this dude can't talk...

I can't wait til they play the spurs next round so Dirk can find someone else to blame FOLLOWED by Mark Cuban trading half of the team...

The BULLS will win a ring before Dallas does...LOL regular SEASON champs


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> how about this stat, you lost


"Holy Gazookas" it's a troll!


----------



## mw2889

Why is it dwayne wade can pound someone and get away with it, but you can't lay a f***ing finger on him?


----------



## mizenkay

Mavsfan4life said:


> heres another bright side for the bulls, they can watch the mavs and see how DEFENSE is played



i respectfully suggest that you go back to your own forum, cowboy.



:cowboy:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I think Skiles miscalculated thinking his team should just run and gun. It would have worked more if Haslem wasn't suspended. The Heat proved that without Shaq, they are a pretty small team. The Bulls probably should have just stayed with a controlled halfcourt offense. They're not quite the Suns yet in terms of speed scoring.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Mavsfan4life, 80 posts into his bbb.net career, and already extremely annoying.


the bulls are 2 games into the playoffs, and already no wins. hey i was rooting for you guys, but yall let me down.so i would happily like to say that i will be "chillin" with the heat during game 3. and "chill" withyou guys for game 4.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Future said:


> I'm going to game four.... I'll be in the 300 section. I hope we don't get swept or I'll jump off the 300 level. :SPLAT:


hey, me too!

watch, you'll be sitting next to me and suddenly as you jump outta your seat i'll think "oh, that's Future...what a shame..."

LMAO. nah maybe we should say hello or something.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> how about this stat, you lost


There's that Texas education paying off


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

And he actually has the NERVE to believe his team is a better DEFENSIVE team than the bulls..LOL your in denial man...it's not healthy...


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

@$%@#^s. I know its hard to keep Shaq and Wade out the paint, but damn, you gotta be able to guard JWill, Posey and Walker.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> the bulls are 2 games into the playoffs, and already no wins. hey i was rooting for you guys, but yall let me down.so i would happily like to say that i will be "chillin" with the heat during game 3. and "chill" withyou guys for game 4.


You're not going to make many friends over here with your type of postgame comments. But I guess you know that.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Hey, DMD, you have to admit

at down 19, we really did have 'em where we wanted 'em

almost came back and won it


----------



## smARTmouf

mw2889 said:


> Why is it dwayne wade can pound someone and get away with it, but you can't lay a f***ing finger on him?


Star treatment.

Wade is a problem though...I love his game...

I'd still live with him taking jumpers


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> There's that Texas education paying off


i have straight A's thanks


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> There's that Texas education paying off


Hey moderator: you think my statements were worse than this one? I'm just pleading my case.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Guys, ignore is the best policy. I think we all know what I'm talking about.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> i have straight A's thanks



Like your mom and sister standing side by side.

you rule!


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Don't feed the trolls!

:curse: 

Anyway, I think we'll play better next game. Good teams SHOULD win on their home court. Let's see what happens. I don't think we'll take the series, but it'll be nice to see us win 2 or 3.


----------



## myst

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The ROY said:


> And he actually has the NERVE to believe his team is a better DEFENSIVE team than the bulls..LOL your in denial man...it's not healthy...


67 points in the first half...


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



smARTmouf said:


> Like your mom and sister standing side by side.
> 
> you rule!


wow you got me, gosh i i dont know what to do. mabye i should talk about the bulls


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



DaBullz said:


> Hey, DMD, you have to admit
> 
> at down 19, we really did have 'em where we wanted 'em
> 
> almost came back and won it


Hmm. I'll have to think about that.

I'm glad we made a run, but I feel we played a much better game in Game 1.

Obviously, Game 3 is a must win. I think we can take it, but that doesn't mean I expect to win it.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

offense wins games, defense wins titles. and yet im wondering how the bulls got this far


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I have to hand this to the Heat, yeah they backed into the game in the 4th quarter, but we played some pretty ****ty defense, and the Heat used that to put us out of reach (we thought), when we are scoring this much in a game, and shooting a high percentage like that, we usually don't play defense when we are playing like that. We made some bad plays down the stretch even, and a defensive lapse as well. If we didn't let Walker get that easy layup, we may have won the game. Heat played like **** in the 4th quarter, but they played as solid as anyone in the first 3 quarters, and obviously, that was enough to win the game.

The Heat are one of the best home teams in the league though, so we should take advantage at home, and win at least one for the sake of winning. I'd love to win both at home, but from the effort given this game, I have some doubts now. If we play defense and hustled we would have won this game.

Do you think anyone in the top 5 will bite on Chandler and #15 for their pick?

I would love to get both Thomas and Aldridge, or one of the two, and maybe Rudy Gay to play a big shooting guard so Duhon can go back to a limited role player.


----------



## jnrjr79

Mavsfan4life said:


> offense wins games, defense wins titles. and yet im wondering how the bulls got this far



Enough is enough. Tread lightly.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Man i've almost come to expect that we fall down and then come roaring back in the fourth, either pulling off a miracle or falling just short. Sigh. 

Nocioni is really developing into an offensive threat. Kirk had some nice shooting down the stretch, still some indecisiveness distribution-wise. It really seemed like at times we lacked team cohesiveness on the offensive end. Luol had some nice looks but he really needs to get more involved offensively. They were really on with their threes tonight, I think that's what did us in - early on whenever we collapsed in on Shaq, he'd do a quick kick out, threeball, bang. Hopefully they aren't as hot from downtown for the rest of the series. I still think we can win some home games. Game 3 is a must. We shall see.


----------



## myst

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

No, you need BIG MEN.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Ouch, 6 turnovers on Hinrich. But like that one behind the back pass to Chandler, I think Chandler went away from the ball after seeing Hinrich pass it. He was within range to take one step and he would have got it, anyone with Chandler is bad.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

This game was a telling sign that Kirk and Red Bull have consistently come to play this series. Ben seemed to have lost his composure tonight, but Kirk and Red Bull were the stabilizing forces that led the near-comeback. This game also showed me that Kirk is a heck of a lot tougher that Dwyane and equally as composed. Kirk gets rejected (but fouled hard), the Heat make a huge lead, but it was Kirk who started the comeback. A few mistakes (like expecting Tyson to notice a behind the back pass) were kind of excruciating, but, like with Red Bull, you take the bad with the more frequent good.

In my opinion, the best lineup is Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, and Chandler.


----------



## myst

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> offense wins games, defense wins titles. and yet im wondering how the bulls got this far


Why do you hate the Bulls so much? They are a 7 seed, what do you expect? They played their asses off.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> I have to hand this to the Heat, yeah they backed into the game in the 4th quarter, but we played some pretty ****ty defense, and the Heat used that to put us out of reach (we thought), when we are scoring this much in a game, and shooting a high percentage like that, we usually don't play defense when we are playing like that. We made some bad plays down the stretch even, and a defensive lapse as well. If we didn't let Walker get that easy layup, we may have won the game. Heat played like **** in the 4th quarter, but they played as solid as anyone in the first 3 quarters, and obviously, that was enough to win the game.
> 
> The Heat are one of the best home teams in the league though, so we should take advantage at home, and win at least one for the sake of winning. I'd love to win both at home, but from the effort given this game, I have some doubts now. If we play defense and hustled we would have won this game.
> 
> Do you think anyone in the top 5 will bite on Chandler and #15 for their pick?
> 
> I would love to get both Thomas and Aldridge, or one of the two, and maybe Rudy Gay to play a big shooting guard so Duhon can go back to a limited role player.



hmmmm....Atlanta?...maybe....Boston?...Toronto?...........It would be worth a shot to try...


----------



## myst

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



TwinkieTowers said:


> This game was a telling sign that Kirk and Red Bull have consistently come to play this series. Ben seemed to have lost his composure tonight, but Kirk and Red Bull were the stabilizing forces that led the near-comeback. This game also showed me that Kirk is a heck of a lot tougher that Dwyane and equally as composed. Kirk gets rejected (but fouled hard), the Heat make a huge lead, but it was Kirk who started the comeback. A few mistakes (like expecting Tyson to notice a behind the back pass) were kind of excruciating, but, like with Red Bull, you take the bad with the more frequent good.
> 
> In my opinion, the best lineup is Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, and Chandler.


What? You were kicked out of the Bulls forums so now you come here? Kirk is in no way tougher then Wade. Who single handedly shut down the bulls 4th quarter runs in the last two games. 


Wade.


----------



## smARTmouf

TwinkieTowers said:


> This game was a telling sign that Kirk and Red Bull have consistently come to play this series. Ben seemed to have lost his composure tonight, but Kirk and Red Bull were the stabilizing forces that led the near-comeback. This game also showed me that Kirk is a heck of a lot tougher that Dwyane and equally as composed. Kirk gets rejected (but fouled hard), the Heat make a huge lead, but it was Kirk who started the comeback. A few mistakes (like expecting Tyson to notice a behind the back pass) were kind of excruciating, but, like with Red Bull, you take the bad with the more frequent good.
> 
> In my opinion, the best lineup is Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, and Chandler.



switch chandler with sweetney and we have a fighting chance


----------



## narek

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



mizenkay said:


> :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> crap.


That says it all.

How I so wanted to play New Jersey.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Surprisingly, Hinrich actually outplayed Wade tonight, but the Heat were clicking on all cylinders, and everyone, Jason Williams, Gary Payton, Michael Doleac, Antoine Walker, James Posey, Shaq, Wade, and sadly, I can't say the same about the Bulls. I think it was a bonehead move by Skiles benching Ben after like a minute. Go back and read in one of the first few pages, after Skiles did that I said that Ben would be a nonfactor tonight, Skiles needs to stop messing with Ben's head.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



myst said:


> What? You were kicked out of the Bulls forums so now you come here? Kirk is in no way tougher then Wade. Who single handedly shut down the bulls 4th quarter runs in the last two games.
> 
> 
> Wade.


And that's a nod to Wade's composure, but I'm saying that Hinrich is tougher than Wade.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Surprisingly, Hinrich actually outplayed Wade tonight, but the Heat were clicking on all cylinders, and everyone, Jason Williams, Gary Payton, Michael Doleac, Antoine Walker, James Posey, Shaq, Wade, and sadly, I can't say the same about the Bulls. I think it was a bonehead move by Skiles benching Ben after like a minute. Go back and read in one of the first few pages, after Skiles did that I said that Ben would be a nonfactor tonight, Skiles needs to stop messing with Ben's head.


Ben messed with his own head. He's an adult and a professional athlete. He knows that if he's not doing his job on defense his *** hits the pine. Sometimes the players have to take some responsibility.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Surprisingly, Hinrich actually outplayed Wade tonight, but the Heat were clicking on all cylinders, and everyone, Jason Williams, Gary Payton, Michael Doleac, Antoine Walker, James Posey, Shaq, Wade, and sadly, I can't say the same about the Bulls. I think it was a bonehead move by Skiles benching Ben after like a minute. Go back and read in one of the first few pages, after Skiles did that I said that Ben would be a nonfactor tonight, Skiles needs to stop messing with Ben's head.


I called this, btw. Ben Gordon's bad game = Skiles' fault.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

yeah, but after he took Gordon out, we scored 7 straight and tied the game..I was mad at that too but after tying the game, I agreed with why he did it


----------



## ndistops

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Was at a friends, thoughts:

I've never seen Ben so ice cold. I would've liked to see us go to him one more time in the 4th, but considering his shooting up to that point, I can't blame them for not doing so.

This is the 2nd game out of 2 in the series that has turned on a completely bonehead play by Kirk. (Game 1: In the air with nowhere to throw, Game 2: And1 reject pass to Tyson.)

A great shooting effort by Noc wasted.

I don't see the Bulls winning more than 1 in this series, and that's if the Heat decide not to show up for Game 3 or 4. We're just not a very good team right now. We're close, but yet so far. We just need one big guy that knows his way around the post and maybe one more solid SF-type and we'd be a contender.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Anyone think the Bulls should play a little bit of zone defense on a couple of possessions?


----------



## myst

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Wade: 21, 5, 7, 4, 2 with 4 to's
Hinrich: 29, 4, 7, 1, 0 with 6 to's.

Who had the better game? Thought so. Wade had 1 more rebound, 3 more steals, 2 more blocks and 2 less turnovers, plus he dominated the end of the game. I'm not saying that Hinrich didn't have a good game, cuz he had a great game, probably one of his best games all year, while Wade had a sub-par game by his standards. So don't say Hinrich is tougher or played better when he didn't.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



ndistops said:


> I don't see the Bulls winning more than 1 in this series, and that's if the Heat decide not to show up for Game 3 or 4. We're just not a very good team right now. We're close, but yet so far. We just need one big guy that knows his way around the post and maybe one more solid SF-type and we'd be a contender.


The last thing we need is another SF


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Gordon played six more minutes than Hinrich did tonight.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



myst said:


> Wade: 21, 5, 7, 4, 2 with 4 to's
> Hinrich: 29, 4, 7, 1, 0 with 6 to's.
> 
> Who had the better game? Thought so. Wade had 1 more rebound, 3 more steals, 2 more blocks and 2 less turnovers, plus he dominated the end of the game. I'm not saying that Hinrich didn't have a good game, cuz he had a great game, probably one of his best games all year, while Wade had a sub-par game by his standards. So don't say Hinrich is tougher or played better when he didn't.


Hinrich is still tougher. I've never seen a player lie face down on the ground after hard fouls as much as Wade. Hinrich gets fouled hard by Wade but gets up right away like it's business as usual. In terms of portraying toughness Wade is such a drama queen.


----------



## Babble-On

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



VincentVega said:


> Gordon played six more minutes than Hinrich did tonight.


Yeah, it seems like Kirk was sitting for an awful long time during the 3rd and 4th quarters when things were really going wrong. 

Skiles' rotations are so wacky. He's still a very good coach, but sometimes I don't understand his game time decisions.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Cause you had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
The camera don't lie
You're coming back down and you really don't mind
You had a bad day
You had a bad day


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

By the way, who wants to make the game thread for next game, I think me and KK4evr have the losses so far, lets see if we can get a winner.


----------



## ndistops

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Cause you had a bad day
> You're taking one down
> You sing a sad song just to turn it around
> You say you don't know
> You tell me don't lie
> You work at a smile and you go for a ride
> You had a bad day
> The camera don't lie
> You're coming back down and you really don't mind
> You had a bad day
> You had a bad day


Great song to epitomize this game. Nice work.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

*the miz will do the thread for game three. *

i will put it up tomorrow.

i had a streak going in april!! only one loss. hmmmm. 

:smilewink


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Apparently mocking the Heat's white hot playoffs wasn't the winning strategy.

I had to go watch Shakira's hips don't lie video to cheer myself up after watching this game.


----------



## maswe12

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Surprisingly, Hinrich actually outplayed Wade tonight, but the Heat were clicking on all cylinders, and everyone, Jason Williams, Gary Payton, Michael Doleac, Antoine Walker, James Posey, Shaq, Wade, and sadly, I can't say the same about the Bulls. I think it was a bonehead move by Skiles benching Ben after like a minute. Go back and read in one of the first few pages, after Skiles did that I said that Ben would be a nonfactor tonight, Skiles needs to stop messing with Ben's head.


If you look at the boxscore maybe but Wade played a great game tonight. He made all his players better....I thought his game tonight was MUCH better than game 1 and the stat sheet doesnt say it at all. Wades not going to get hit points against a team that commits 2, 3 even 4 guys to stop him at times. I think tonight is a perfect example about what makes him great. Not at full strength he had timely baskets, great defense, and all the starters around him were in double figures. So yeah if you look at the paper in the morning, you might think heinrich outplayed him but for anyone that watched the game and what they did for their respective teams it wasnt even close.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



mizenkay said:


> *the miz will do the thread for game three. *
> 
> i will put it up tomorrow.
> 
> i had a streak going in april!! only one loss. hmmmm.
> 
> :smilewink


Well, its game 3 so you have the green light.

Miz-en-kay (3)
From: New York City (3)
Best known as: Miz (3)
Joined: 2003 (3)
Winning streak on April, only one loss: 4 - 1 = (3)


Go ahead, my friend!

:banana:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

Damn; Red Bull only missed two shots.


----------



## The MAMBA

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



maswe12 said:


> If you look at the boxscore maybe but Wade played a great game tonight. He made all his players better....I thought his game tonight was MUCH better than game 1 and the stat sheet doesnt say it at all. Wades not going to get hit points against a team that commits 2, 3 even 4 guys to stop him at times. I think tonight is a perfect example about what makes him great. Not at full strength he had timely baskets, great defense, and all the starters around him were in double figures. So yeah if you look at the paper in the morning, you might think heinrich outplayed him but for anyone that watched the game and what they did for their respective teams it wasnt even close.


Definetely agree.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

I'm sorry but this team does not play that well with Kirk Hinrich as its point guard. 

Even though he had a great individual game, Kirk's so prone to passing up layups and just being non-aggressive. The guy overthinks, which is not a good thing in this game where you have to be definite about every move you make. 

The defense can afford to lay off him because his shot isn't that reliable. He waits too much before making any decisions. By the time he finds an open guy, only 1 or 2 other players have actually touched the ball. Even though his stats can say otherwise, the offense moves veeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyy slow with him. 

I really don't see how he makes any of his teammates better on offense. Can somebody else prove otherwise ?

Moreover, when it comes to these pressure situations, NO ONE is scared of what Kirk Hinrich will do to any team. You saw him hit those open shots to pull us within 9 or whatever. He can hit a few shots, but that's been the extent of the comebacks. His comebacks have never really carried us over the top. Miami laughed that "comeback" off. The game was long over, and now the final score just makes things murkier and it's hard to identify what actually worked and didn't work.

The flow of offense was much better when we had our best scorer actually touching the ball and kicking it to the open guys. We actually had a chance when that happened.

ANYHOW, KIRK IS STILL A GOOD COG TO HAVE ON DEFENSE AND VERY IMPORTANT TO THIS TEAM. I JUST HAVE BEEF WITH HIM PLAYING POINT GUARD WHEN WE HAD BEN GORDON RUN IT SUCCESSFULLY LAST TIME. THIS IS A POST ABOUT OFFENSE.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I'm sorry but this team does not play that well with Kirk Hinrich as its point guard.


Well, we did make it to the playoffs for the second year in a row with the worst frontcourt and smallest backcourt in the league (and, according to some of you last year, one of the worst coaches in the league). This isn't exactly an easy task. 



> Even though he had a great individual game, Kirk's so prone to passing up layups and just being non-aggressive.


KH went to the line 8 times tonight and 22 times a little over a week ago. He does need to drive more and learn how to finish more efficiently and with more power (he is improving in this area quite markedly, however).



> The guy overthinks, which is not a good thing in this game where you have to be definite about every move you make.


Agreed. 



> The defense can afford to lay off him because his shot isn't that reliable.


KH's career playoff averages are 46% FG and 55% 3PT. He's shooting 50% FG and 71% 3PT this series. 



> I really don't see how he makes any of his teammates better on offense. Can somebody else prove otherwise ?


Nocioni?



> Moreover, when it comes to these pressure situations, NO ONE is scared of what Kirk Hinrich will do to any team.


Washington sure was last year around this time.



> The flow of offense was much better when we had our best scorer actually touching the ball and kicking it to the open guys. We actually had a chance when that happened.


Gordon didn't have it tonight. He didn't bring it on defense, either. When he was out of the game tonight, we made a couple key runs. When Hinrich was out of the game tonight, Miami surged and built its lead.



> ANYHOW, KIRK IS STILL A GOOD COG TO HAVE ON DEFENSE AND VERY IMPORTANT TO THIS TEAM. I JUST HAVE BEEF WITH HIM PLAYING POINT GUARD WHEN WE HAD BEN GORDON RUN IT SUCCESSFULLY LAST TIME. THIS IS A POST ABOUT OFFENSE.


Ben Gordon can't play PG. He's a fantastically talented SG from a scoring standpoint, but he simply doesn't have basic PG instincts or ability. This has been evident for years.

Look, I know it's easy to rip on KH (or BG, for that matter, for another set of posters on this board). Each has plenty of holes in his game. The thing is, this team wins with Kirk at PG if two of Gordon, Noc, Deng or Chandler show up and play well simultaneously (which is only about half the time). I'm just not sure why you're complaining about a guy whose career playoff averages are *21.9 ppg, 6.3 apg (2.1 A/TO), 3.4 rpg, 1.6 spg, 0.5 bpg, 46% FG, 55% 3PT, 76% FT* -- all with some of the best and most versatile perimeter defense in the East.

Ben is our most dynamic (and singularly talented) player, Noc is perhaps our most consistent, but Hinrich is currently the most valuable player on this team.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I'm sorry but this team does not play that well with Kirk Hinrich as its point guard.
> 
> Even though he had a great individual game, Kirk's so prone to passing up layups and just being non-aggressive. The guy overthinks, which is not a good thing in this game where you have to be definite about every move you make.
> 
> The defense can afford to lay off him because his shot isn't that reliable. He waits too much before making any decisions. By the time he finds an open guy, only 1 or 2 other players have actually touched the ball. Even though his stats can say otherwise, the offense moves veeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyy slow with him.
> 
> I really don't see how he makes any of his teammates better on offense. Can somebody else prove otherwise ?
> 
> Moreover, when it comes to these pressure situations, NO ONE is scared of what Kirk Hinrich will do to any team. You saw him hit those open shots to pull us within 9 or whatever. He can hit a few shots, but that's been the extent of the comebacks. His comebacks have never really carried us over the top. Miami laughed that "comeback" off. The game was long over, and now the final score just makes things murkier and it's hard to identify what actually worked and didn't work.
> 
> The flow of offense was much better when we had our best scorer actually touching the ball and kicking it to the open guys. We actually had a chance when that happened.
> 
> ANYHOW, KIRK IS STILL A GOOD COG TO HAVE ON DEFENSE AND VERY IMPORTANT TO THIS TEAM. I JUST HAVE BEEF WITH HIM PLAYING POINT GUARD WHEN WE HAD BEN GORDON RUN IT SUCCESSFULLY LAST TIME. THIS IS A POST ABOUT OFFENSE.


Amazing post. Didn't think it was possible tonight but we've managed to blame Hinrich for another loss.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



sloth said:


> Apparently mocking the Heat's white hot playoffs wasn't the winning strategy.
> 
> *I had to go watch Shakira's hips don't lie video to cheer myself up after watching this game.*


anyone who likes Shakira or even likes to watch her deserves rep. :biggrin:

Edit: damn, i got this message- "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sloth again."

Oh well, at least its the thought that counts LOL


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



myst said:


> Why do you hate the Bulls so much? They are a 7 seed, what do you expect? They played their asses off.


i told you i ROOTED FOR THE BULLS LAST NIGHT. in fact, i have been rooting for them since the playoffs started to shut wade and shaq up. but the bulls havent won yet. so ill rip them


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> i told you i ROOTED FOR THE BULLS LAST NIGHT. in fact, i have been rooting for them since the playoffs started to shut wade and shaq up. but the bulls havent won yet. so ill rip them


so why do you hate the Heat so much? :biggrin: 

huh? huh?


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Gio305 said:


> so why do you hate the Heat so much? :biggrin:
> 
> huh? huh?


wade is good and shaq is a beast. there great players on and off the field. but a supporting cast with a bunch of rejects like walker,payton, and williams will get you nowhere. i just hope its comes out to be a good series.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Mavsfan4life said:


> wade is good and shaq is a beast. there great players on and off the field. but a supporting cast with a bunch of rejects like walker,payton, and williams will get you nowhere. i just hope its comes out to be a good series.


those 'rejects' have been great so far and have been key to the Heat`s success in these last 2 games.

But i know thats what you believe, so theres nothing i can do.


----------



## Mavsfan4life

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Gio305 said:


> those 'rejects' have been great so far and have been key to the Heat`s success in these last 2 games.
> 
> But i know thats what you believe, so theres nothing i can do.


well ill go to the heat fourm and we can discuss more about these "rejects" :biggrin:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



VincentVega said:


> Well, we did make it to the playoffs for the second year in a row with the worst frontcourt and smallest backcourt in the league (and, according to some of you last year, one of the worst coaches in the league). This isn't exactly an easy task.


Which doesn't necessarily mean that everything we did was the best way to do it. 

Nocioni has been on no matter who's been on fire. In the last month, he's been the most consistent.


> Gordon didn't have it tonight. He didn't bring it on defense, either. When he was out of the game tonight, we made a couple key runs. When Hinrich was out of the game tonight, Miami surged and built its lead.


Are you talking about that monumental 1st quarter run where we made it 10-10 down from 8 - 0 ?



> Ben Gordon can't play PG. He's a fantastically talented SG from a scoring standpoint, but he simply doesn't have basic PG instincts or ability. This has been evident for years.


By instincts do you mean he doesn't have the large number of assists ? Or are you talking about that uncanny ability to dribble around the baseline because he knows he's not going to lay it in because he knows he's going to get packed ?

All I know is that the ball moves a lot more when Ben plays point, as he is able to insert himself in the game when necessary. He doesn't have to constantly fight for the ball. There's no statistic to measure that.

Miami's strategy of denying him the ball becomes that much more effective becauses it forces our guys to play this slower brand of offense.

Contrary to the popular belief that he's just a shot specialist/jacker, Ben can actually find the open man --- this has been observed in our very own game threads. 

How it works is that he can create opportunities for others because with him having the ball, everyone knows that his shot is deadly and he has the speed to drive in on occasion. If they are too close, someone else is likely open or he can drive in. If they are too far, his shot's money. Best of all he does this very quickly, which is why he's able to score so much in so little.

In a weird twisted way, Kirk might be a better creator, as in he can force an issue better than Ben. They practically entice him to shoot. What does he do ? He drives in around the baseline and finds someone else. The reason it's not as effective as Ben is because he takes off too much time off the clock and works too hard for just two points.

You said yourself that Kirk is a great 2nd or 3rd option. He's a utility man who can pick up a few points but does a lot of the underappreciated dirty work. He was actually pretty good doing that last game until Skiles decided to keep the ball in his hands for 2 out of the last 3 possessions.


> Look, I know it's easy to rip on KH (or BG, for that matter, for another set of posters on this board). Each has plenty of holes in his game. The thing is, this team wins with Kirk at PG if two of Gordon, Noc, Deng or Chandler show up and play well simultaneously (which is only about half the time). I'm just not sure why you're complaining about a guy whose career playoff averages are *21.9 ppg, 6.3 apg (2.1 A/TO), 3.4 rpg, 1.6 spg, 0.5 bpg, 46% FG, 55% 3PT, 76% FT* -- all with some of the best and most versatile perimeter defense in the East.


And our playoff record is 2-6.

Were not comparing players from different teams, so Kirk's production probably has an impact on how Ben produces. In the context of league leaders in the playoffs, those statistics look good, but is it really what is making this team effective ? Shareef Abdur Rahim has put up great statistics for years, but does he play winning basketball ? No one can blame him, can they ? It's just that he never has a good team, right ?

The problem I saw last game was the inability to get the ball to our leading clutch player in the closing minutes. That was the only problem I saw. Then in this game, we make it even harder to get the ball to him by letting him play off the ball and limiting him to just shooting. When he gets the ball that late in the shot clock, he doesn't have as much flexibility to do anything but shoot. I don't understand why we switched what was working relatively well.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



> And our playoff record is 2-6.
> 
> Were not comparing players from different teams, so Kirk's production probably has an impact on how Ben produces. In the context of league leaders in the playoffs, those statistics look good, but is it really what is making this team effective ? Shareef Abdur Rahim has put up great statistics for years, but does he play winning basketball ? No one can blame him, can they ? It's just that he never has a good team, right ?
> 
> The problem I saw last game was the inability to get the ball to our leading clutch player in the closing minutes. That was the only problem I saw. Then in this game, we make it even harder to get the ball to him by letting him play off the ball and limiting him to just shooting. When he gets the ball that late in the shot clock, he doesn't have as much flexibility to do anything but shoot. I don't understand why we switched what was working relatively well.


Kirk playing well results in us having a poor record??? Interesting way to look at it.

I would say that no one has played consistently well with Kirk in the playoffs over the course of those games--Nocioni probably the closest. I definately think Kirk had a better series against Washington last year than he is against Miami this year.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Rhyder said:


> Kirk playing well results in us having a poor record??? Interesting way to look at it.
> 
> I would say that no one has played consistently well with Kirk in the playoffs over the course of those games--Nocioni probably the closest. I definately think Kirk had a better series against Washington last year than he is against Miami this year.


No I'm saying it could be better, and there's more room for improvement if we just play a different way.

Like I said, were not comparing players from other teams.

Kirk and Ben and all them share one ball, so if Kirk dominates the ball in all those games, guess what, Ben or anyone else is not going to come close to sniffing those gaudy statistics. It only takes really super efforts by Ben or anyone else for them to even think about getting the ball that much.


----------



## PowerWoofer

Last night was very disappointing, because we were the favorites to win, and we crumbled once again in pressure situations. Some people say it's the youth factor, I say it's because we don't have a good team. We have great players at the 1 and 3 spots, and Noce is great sometimes playing the 4. But Gordon is not a starting 2, and NO ONE deserves to start at the 4 or 5 on this team. None of our bigs are any good, and we put so much pressure on our guards and SFs to create on offsense that it ends up killing our chances of winning.

*Once again, this is why I didn't want to play Miami. I'd love to know who used to say we could take Miami, because I'd let them know a thing or two. Basically, they were dead wrong, because we can't contain their frontcourt, and Wade is too good. Do any of you regret not getting that sixth seed now? If there is anyone on this board who think playing New Jersey would be harder then playing Miami, you're crazy.* Don't take this seriously, because I'm not baiting or trying to insult anyone. I'm just saying that some people on this board were wrong, and that we got the worst of the four top matchups. I'd take any series against Cleveland, Detroit or New Jersey ANYDAY before playing Miami, because they kill us on any given night. We can't contend with them with the type of bigs we have.

This series is over if we lose one of our home games, because then we'll be the team with all the pressure on our shoulders. Chalk this up as a sweep. We're not good enough yet to play with the big dogs yet. Maybe in two years, but not yet.


----------



## jnrjr79

PowerWoofer said:


> Last night was very disappointing, because we were the favorites to win,



No. We weren't.


----------



## step

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



> Do any of you regret not getting that sixth seed now?


Not in a second, playing Miami to me is the perfect matchup at this current time, the experience is just too invaluable. Our weakness is their strength, what could be a better learning lesson than trying to cover that up.
What actually suprises me is how close the games have been, our inexperience has hurt us alot, but we need to go through these painful lessons in order to succeed.



> This series is over if we lose one of our home games, because then we'll be the team with all the pressure on our shoulders.


Hinrich says it best:


> "We like to make it hard," Hinrich cracked. "It's more fun that way."


Anyways maybe I just have too much faith in these guys, but I don't think things are over just yet. And even if we get swept, I'm happy with the way we've played.

The real test is in the offseason and the moves Paxson does.



> I'd love to know who used to say we could take Miami, because I'd let them know a thing or two.


I was one and still am, please do share your pearls of wisdom.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Kirk and Ben and all them share one ball, so if Kirk dominates the ball in all those games, guess what, Ben or anyone else is not going to come close to sniffing those gaudy statistics. It only takes really super efforts by Ben or anyone else for them to even think about getting the ball that much.


During this series, Ben has shot the ball 39 times in 85 minutes (0.46 shots/minute). This is exactly the same rate he shot the ball during the regular season. Ben's numbers for the series are 24 ppg, 44% FG, 39% 3PT, 69% FT (13 FTA), 3.5 apg. Pretty damn good. Excellent, to be more precise.

During this series, Kirk has shot the ball 32 times in 73 minutes (0.44 shots/minute). His rate during the regular season was 0.36 shots/minute. Kirk's numbers for the series are 24 ppg, 50% FG, 71% 3PT, 92% FT, (12 FTA), 7.5 apg. Superior numbers.

Bottom line: Hinrich is getting more points per shot than Gordon is on better overall shooting. He's also generating assists at a greater rate than he did in the regular season and drawing fouls a better clip than anyone on the team.

The problem isn't Hinrich or Gordon. The problem is our atrocious frontline.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> By instincts do you mean he doesn't have the large number of assists ?


No. He's a good enough passer, especially on the move. He just doesn't see the floor or make the extra pass like PGs do. Ben simply doesn't exhibit a lot of the simple, instinctual attributes a PG has (again, this has been evident for years). Conversely, Ben does have a set of special, instinctual attributes in regards to scoring that the vast majority of the league could only dream of having.



> All I know is that the ball moves a lot more when Ben plays point, as he is able to insert himself in the game when necessary. He doesn't have to constantly fight for the ball. There's no statistic to measure that.


You make it seem as if Ben has to fight to get the ball and fight to get his shot off. You may be the only person in the world who thinks this.



> Miami's strategy of denying him the ball becomes that much more effective becauses it forces our guys to play this slower brand of offense.


We're averaging 107 ppg this series. This is 9.2 ppg more than we averaged in the regular season.



> Contrary to the popular belief that he's just a shot specialist/jacker, Ben can actually find the open man --- this has been observed in our very own game threads.


Sure he can. He just can't do it as well or as often as Hinrich or Duhon.


----------



## PowerWoofer

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



step said:


> Not in a second, playing Miami to me is the perfect matchup at this current time, the experience is just too invaluable. Our weakness is their strength, what could be a better learning lesson than trying to cover that up.
> What actually suprises me is how close the games have been, our inexperience has hurt us alot, but we need to go through these painful lessons in order to succeed.
> 
> 
> Hinrich says it best:
> 
> Anyways maybe I just have too much faith in these guys, but I don't think things are over just yet. And even if we get swept, I'm happy with the way we've played.
> 
> The real test is in the offseason and the moves Paxson does.
> 
> 
> I was one and still am, please do share your pearls of wisdom.


OK, let me see. I guess playing Wade will help Hinrich in becoming that next go-to guy this team is looking for. He'll soon start to become a dunking machine, and once he learns to hit his shots at a better %, he'll be the next superstar to don the Bulls red and white uniforms. And I'm sure Gordon is learning tons of helpful stuff by playing against JWill and the likes. And also, what is Deng learning from being benched for major parts of the game, huh? And I'm sure Chandler and Sweetney will use their *** kickings as tools to boost them into superstar status next year.

C'mon. Be realistic. This situation is of the worst-case-scenario types. We didn't need this series. We needed either Detroit or New Jersey, because they have guys that we could learn from (aka Chauncey Billups, Rip Hamilton, Richard Jefferson, Jason Kidd, etc.). All these guys are role models for these young Bulls. But no, we have to face a team with Shaq on its side, and become the next in line to get swept. Absolutely beautiful.

"I love this game!"

And another thing, this summer will prove if these guys have "learned" anything from playing against this tough Miami team. Next year is our year to "break out," and if we don't, be sure to bookmark the threads I'll be making about how disappointing the season will be, and how much of a dumb*** Paxson is for letting our leading scorer and veteran leader go away for absolutely nothing.

This may not happen, and we may actually get to another level next year, but if we don't, it won't be pretty, that's for sure!


----------



## Wynn

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



PowerWoofer said:


> And another thing, this summer will prove if these guys have "learned" anything from playing against this tough Miami team. *Next year is our year to "break out," and if we don't, be sure to bookmark the threads I'll be making about how disappointing the season will be*, and how much of a dumb*** Paxson is for letting our leading scorer and veteran leader go away for absolutely nothing.


Why is it that the posters who invite others to "bookmark" always complain when the "bookmarked" thread is actually bumped? 

What makes any poster so arrogant as to believe anyone around here wants to "bookmark" any of their posts at all?

Why is it that most "bookmarkees" never actually need to be "bookmarked" because every one of their posts actually says the same thing anyway? Wouldn't it be easier for said "bookmarkees" to bookmark their own posts and just bump ad nauseum?!

Dang it, with all of the "bookmarking", I've actually lost my place.

AHGahgHAHGHAhgagaagaHAGAAHhgagggggHAGHA!!!!


----------



## step

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



> OK, let me see. I guess playing Wade will help Hinrich in becoming that next go-to guy this team is looking for. He'll soon start to become a dunking machine, and once he learns to hit his shots at a better %, he'll be the next superstar to don the Bulls red and white uniforms.


Oh no doubt there! Look out, next year there will be an exception to the rule and they'll allow Hinrich to participate in the dunk contest. I'll be eagerly looking for the white man attempting a 3pt line dunk! 


> And I'm sure Gordon is learning tons of helpful stuff by playing against JWill and the likes.


Yep, playing against Miami is useless for Gordon, so useless he doesn't even bother getting open half the time. But I guess that comes down to how pathetic the likes of Payton, Wade and Williams are when compared to him. So why bother showing up when you know you're better!


> And also, what is Deng learning from being benched for major parts of the game, huh?


That in the playoffs, players can be cheerleaders aswell.


> And I'm sure Chandler and Sweetney will use their *** kickings as tools to boost them into superstar status next year.


Lookout, the next twin towers!


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Wynn said:


> Why is it that the posters who invite others to "bookmark" always complain when the "bookmarked" thread is actually bumped?
> 
> What makes any poster so arrogant as to believe anyone around here wants to "bookmark" any of their posts at all?
> 
> Why is it that most "bookmarkees" never actually need to be "bookmarked" because every one of their posts actually says the same thing anyway? Wouldn't it be easier for said "bookmarkees" to bookmark their own posts and just bump ad nauseum?!
> 
> Dang it, with all of the "bookmarking", I've actually lost my place.
> 
> AHGahgHAHGHAhgagaagaHAGAAHhgagggggHAGHA!!!!


You misspelled "Agghhghghghhghagh" - I know because I bookmarked the post where it was spelled right.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*



Wynn said:


> Why is it that the posters who invite others to "bookmark" always complain when the "bookmarked" thread is actually bumped?
> 
> What makes any poster so arrogant as to believe anyone around here wants to "bookmark" any of their posts at all?
> 
> Why is it that most "bookmarkees" never actually need to be "bookmarked" because every one of their posts actually says the same thing anyway? Wouldn't it be easier for said "bookmarkees" to bookmark their own posts and just bump ad nauseum?!
> 
> Dang it, with all of the "bookmarking", I've actually lost my place.
> 
> AHGahgHAHGHAhgagaagaHAGAAHhgagggggHAGHA!!!!


I still haven't figured out how to get that piece of cardboard with the little string attached to stay in my monitor.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Playoff Thread- GAME 2: Chicago Bulls @ Miami Heat 4/24/06 7:00 pm CT/*

"We have more plays in our offense (for Ben) than any team has in their offense for any player in the league." -- Scott Skiles, 4/26/06


----------

